# Dopo 3 anni



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
Apparentemente tutto fila liscio e meglio di prima, a sentire lui, molto meglio. E' stato un errore, uno scivolone, non lo farei più, se potessi tornare indietro..., ecc ecc., guardiamo avanti, al futuro, a noi...
Io dico sì, guardiamo avanti, ti voglio bene.
faccio l'amore con lui, mi piace sempre mio marito, mi piace la sua compagnia...
Ma l'amore forse non lo provo più. Non lo stimo più. Perchè mai ha avuto bisogno di mentire? perchè non mi ha detto subito, in quel periodo che mi tradiva, che si era innamorato follemente di un'altra, come poi ha confessato quando è stato colto con le mani nel sacco?
Posso comprendere che uno si innamori di un'altra donna, può succedere. ma non posso accettare che non me lo dica e tenga i piedi in due scarpe. Così come non riesco a comprendere che dopo essere stato scoperto non se ne è andato di casa con l'altra, visto che l'amava tanto. (Ho visto le mail che le mandava in quel periodo e si dichiarava innamorato follemente di lei)
Gli avevo detto che lo lasciavo libero di andarsene alla luce del sole con l'altra. Non lo ha fatto. Dice che ha scelto la famiglia (abbiamo un figlio) e me.
Va beh. pensavo di farcela a dimenticare, ad elaborare, a superare, a trasformare il dolore. 
Invece dentro di me è rimasto disprezzo. E anche se gli dico "ti voglio bene" e sono affettuosa con lui, dentro di me una parte gli dice "ti disprezzo, sei un pezzo di m...da, mi hai fatto soffrire inutilmente, mi hai umiliato. Ti dico che ti voglio bene, ma in realtà vorrei che tu provassi tutto quello che ho provato io"
Il rapporto cioè è squilibrato. Troppa sofferenza da una parte, troppo dolore. Per tenere unita la famiglia, per accoglierlo - come mi dicevano i preti - ancora e perdonarlo, per il figlio... quanto dolore...
Mi sento una perdente. Non riesco ad amarlo più
Vorrei che almeno questa mia testimonianza servisse agli uomini che stanno tradendo le mogli. Quando tornerete da vostra moglie, forse non troverete più quello che avete lasciato. Non mi fido più di lui, non nel senso che potrebbe tradirmi ancora con un'altra. Di questo non mi importa più niente. Non mi fido come essere umano, so che non posso contare su di lui. Il rapporto matrimoniale è per me finito, infranto. Ho lottato, ma ho perso. A lui l'ho accennato, tempo fa, gliene ho parlato. Ha fatto una faccia bastonata, ma non ha avuto il coraggio di andare a fondo del discorso. D'altra parte, che coraggio può avere uno che tradisce? Mi fa pena, quando non mi fa rabbia o tenerezza, mi fa pena. Che sconfitta! per me, intendo
Allegra


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


La sofferenza cessa nel momento in cui lo vuoi tu, e cessa nel momento in cui capisci che sbagliare è umano, come stai sbagliando tu adesso, sono passati tre anni ed è come se tu dopo aver deciso di rimanere assieme a tuo marito, adesso lo stessi prendendo in giro, perchè in una coppia dove si rimane assieme, entrambi vogliono la felicità dell'altro, tu in questo momento stai tradendo lui in questa maniera, e stai facendoti del male a te ed a lui ed ai figli.

La vera sconfitta nella vita esiste soltanto in noi stessi, se la vogliamo.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo, capisco che sbagliare è umano. Ma si può chiamare "sbaglio" una relazione clandestina di 4 mesi con tanto di coinvolgimento affettivo e imbrogliando intenzionalmente la moglie? Si sbaglia se si fa un errore involontariamente. Qui invece c'è stata una volontà consapevole, perchè parli di sbaglio? Lui aveva scelto l'altra donna in quei mesi, l'aveva voluta, deliberatamente e deliberatamente aveva messo in piedi un meccanismo di sotterfugi coinvolgendo anche amici comuni per farsi dare copertura. Quando l'ho scoperto mi ha detto che lo aveva fatto perchè non mi amava più, aveva incontrato davvero la donna della sua vita. E' uscito di casa per un paio di giorni e poi è ritornato con la coda tra le gambe...
Allegra


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ultimo, capisco che sbagliare è umano. Ma si può chiamare "sbaglio" una relazione clandestina di 4 mesi con tanto di coinvolgimento affettivo e imbrogliando intenzionalmente la moglie? Si sbaglia se si fa un errore involontariamente. Qui invece c'è stata una volontà consapevole, perchè parli di sbaglio? Lui aveva scelto l'altra donna in quei mesi, l'aveva voluta, deliberatamente e deliberatamente aveva messo in piedi un meccanismo di sotterfugi coinvolgendo anche amici comuni per farsi dare copertura. Quando l'ho scoperto mi ha detto che lo aveva fatto perchè non mi amava più, aveva incontrato davvero la donna della sua vita. E' uscito di casa per un paio di giorni e poi è ritornato con la coda tra le gambe...
> Allegra


La risposta che ti darò la darò per ipotesi, perchè non essendoci passato solo per ipotesi posso risponderti.

Credo che le persone, quando si trovano in determinate situazioni, si creano quelle dinamiche dove si mente a se stessi, e dove quel briciolo di morale o educazione magari talvolta si da anche all'amante, non trovando il coraggio di lasciarla.  Nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, è come se si aprisse una scatola, ed in quella scatola fuoriesce la gravità dell'azione commessa, ed in questo caso non puoi più mentire a te stesso. Ma le mie sono solo ipotesi.


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Scusa Allegra ma se lo disprezzi tanto perché ci convivi ancora?
Ma non trovi riduttiva la motivazione: "per non dare un dispiacere al figlio"?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui invece c'è stata una volontà consapevole, perchè parli di sbaglio? Lui aveva scelto l'altra donna in quei mesi, l'aveva voluta, deliberatamente e deliberatamente aveva messo in piedi un meccanismo di sotterfugi coinvolgendo anche amici comuni per farsi dare copertura. Quando l'ho scoperto mi ha detto che lo aveva fatto perchè non mi amava più, aveva incontrato davvero la donna della sua vita. E' uscito di casa per un paio di giorni e poi è ritornato con la coda tra le gambe...
> Allegra


Lui ha sceltyo la famiglia/te (diciamo...), ma tu perché lo hai riaccolto in casa?
Hai più accolto in casa gli amici che gli davano copertura?


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Lo avevo accolto in casa perchè ero in stato confusionale, perchè lo amavo, perchè il sentimento che provavo per lui era vivo e credevo di riuscire a superare la situazione, perchè coloro con cui mi ero consigliata - preti - mi avevano detto che con l'aiuto di Dio sarei riuscita a superare. 
Ricordo che in quei mesi lui era diventato con me arrogante, freddo, ipercritico e gli chiesi più volte se nella sua vita c'era un'altra donna, che se così era, me ne poteva parlare, che avrei compreso, che era meglio parlarne anzichè maltrattarmi... ma lui negava, anzi, mi rispondeva in modo furibondo, sbattendo le porte e evitando di guardarmi negli occhi... diceva che ero pazza...
Ora che provo verso di lui questi sentimenti, dubito di amarlo ancora. 
Allegra


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Andiamo oltre e per sommi capi rispondi a queste domande :

Tu lavori?
Da quanti anni è che siete sposati?
Quanti anni ha vostro figlio?
A chi è intestata la casa?
Avete CC comuni?


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *Andiamo oltre e *per sommi capi *rispondi a queste domande *:


... Come si dice...?


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Apparentemente tutto fila liscio e meglio di prima, a sentire lui, molto meglio.
> (...)
> Dice che ha scelto la famiglia (abbiamo un figlio).
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Metto a confronto queste affermazioni all'interno del tuo racconto. 

Da una parte: "Mio marito dice che fila tutto meglio di prima"; dall'altra "Alla fine mio marito ha scelto di restare, per la famiglia".
Da una parte: "Faccio l'amore con mio marito, mi piace stare con lui"; dall'altra "Non posso farcela a non disprezzarlo".

Secondo me, non è da escludere che, in fatto di coerenza, sia tu che lui siete nella stessa barca.


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Metto a confronto queste affermazioni all'interno del tuo racconto.
> 
> Da una parte: "Mio marito dice che fila tutto meglio di prima"; dall'altra "Alla fine mio marito ha scelto di restare, per la famiglia".
> Da una parte: "Faccio l'amore con mio marito, mi piace stare con lui"; dall'altra "Non posso farcela a non disprezzarlo".
> ...


Non potendoti approvare, ti stra-quoto, e mi complimento per la precisione stlistica e analitica :up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Non riesco a farmi capire.
Lui disse tre anni fa che preferiva restare per la famiglia, per il figlio, non lo dissi io.
Io dico che mi piace ancora la sua compagnia, ma i sentimenti di una volta sono scomparsi


----------



## tradito77 (31 Agosto 2012)

Quanto ti capisco... 

C'è poco da fare, o stravolgere la propria vita, o tenere duro.


----------



## tradito77 (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Metto a confronto queste affermazioni all'interno del tuo racconto.
> 
> Da una parte: "Mio marito dice che fila tutto meglio di prima"; dall'altra "Alla fine mio marito ha scelto di restare, per la famiglia".
> Da una parte: "Faccio l'amore con mio marito, mi piace stare con lui"; dall'altra "Non posso farcela a non disprezzarlo".
> ...


Eddai Aristocat, non stare a fare le pulci che si capisce (te lo dico simpaticamente, neh ).

Queste contraddizioni alcuni traditi le vivono tutti i giorni e con grande sofferenza, altrimenti non saremmo qui a parlarne.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco...
> 
> C'è poco da fare, o stravolgere la propria vita, o tenere duro.


Tradito, tenere duro in attesa di che cosa? Io non mi aspetto più niente da me. Non ho più risorse, non credo più a niente, non recuopererò mai più la capacità di amare, nè lui, nè sessun altro
Allegra


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Andiamo oltre e per sommi capi rispondi a queste domande :
> 
> Tu lavori?
> Da quanti anni è che siete sposati?
> ...


 
secondo me se rispondi a qs domande ti si apre un mondo nuovo di concepire tuo marito!


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco...
> 
> C'è poco da fare, o stravolgere la propria vita, o tenere duro.


Ok, se posso chiedere... 

Se doveste riempire una bilancia (ehm, pardon -- uno schema) del genere, cosa farebbe pendere il piatto della bilancia dalla parte dei "pro del restare assieme"?

NB. Dalla parte dei Pro potete mettere anche "convenzioni sociali" e "apparenze di facciata", se volete. Tutto è permesso .



Piatto sx della bilancia (i Pro dello stare insieme)
Piatto dx della bilancia (i Contro dello stare insieme)


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, se posso chiedere...
> 
> Se doveste riempire una bilancia (ehm, pardon -- uno schema) del genere, cosa farebbe pendere il piatto della bilancia dalla parte dei "pro del restare assieme"?
> 
> ...



Minchia Ari, sei fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Minchia Ari, sei fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora dillo che stasera vuoi farmi arrossire


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

@Aristocat
no vabè...anvedi che hai tirato fuori.... ahahahahhaah


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Eddai Aristocat, non stare a fare le pulci che si capisce (te lo dico simpaticamente, neh ).
> 
> *Queste contraddizioni alcuni traditi le vivono tutti i giorni e con grande sofferenza, altrimenti non saremmo qui a parlarne.*


Io capisco... Ma veramente se c'è un "pregio" che potremmo (dico potremmo) riconoscere all'esperienza del tradimento è che finalmente tu scopri anche la parte "bastard inside" della persona con cui hai diviso tanto e per tanto tempo.

Quella persona improvvisamente scende dal piedistallo che tu stesso hai voluto creare, piedistallo costruito tutto interamente ad opera tua, quindi qualcosa di prettamente... artificiale.

Resta solo il vero volto (profondamente umano e fallace, se vogliamo) della persona con cui abbiamo stretto un patto per la vita.

Ci hai mai pensato a questo risvolto? (se posso chiedere). Oppure ti sei solo focalizzato su quanto il gesto del tradire è stato oltraggioso e offensivo  verso la tua persona e sensibilità?

ari


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora dillo che stasera vuoi farmi arrossire



Per quale parola arrossisci?
_Minchia _o _fantastica_?

:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Per quale parola arrossisci?
> _Minchia _o _fantastica_?
> 
> :carneval:


Nel dubbio, ho messo due faccine arrossite, una per parola :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Nel dubbio, ho messo due faccine arrossite, una per parola :carneval::carneval:



Ihihihihi! Vedrò di contenermi, in futuro, con le espressioni colorite.
Sui complimenti, invece, non garantisco affatto


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ihihihihi! Vedrò di contenermi, in futuro, con le espressioni colorite.
> Sui complimenti, invece, non garantisco affatto


Ma se ci togli le espressioni _hard__,_ ci levi la pancetta dalla carbonara 
Noi ti lovviamo [©Tebe] anche per questo, ricordalo! :mexican:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma se ci togli le espressioni _hard__,_ ci levi la pancetta dalla carbonara
> Noi *ti lovviamo* [©Tebe] anche per questo, ricordalo! :mexican:


 :inlove:


Ma torniamo IT.
La compilazione dello schemino.
Sìsì.

Attendo.


----------



## tradito77 (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io capisco... Ma veramente se c'è un "pregio" che potremmo (dico potremmo) riconoscere all'esperienza del tradimento è che finalmente tu scopri anche la parte "bastard inside" della persona con cui hai diviso tanto e per tanto tempo.
> 
> Quella persona improvvisamente scende dal piedistallo che tu stesso hai voluto creare, piedistallo costruito tutto interamente ad opera tua, quindi qualcosa di prettamente... artificiale.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento non ti fa scendere, ti butta giù dal piedistallo (e qualcuno continua a cadere per molto tempo senza toccare il fondo).
Si poteva benissimo restare là sopra, oppure prendersi per mano e scendere insieme. Magari si inciampa e ci si fa un po' male, ma non si muore dentro così...


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo avevo accolto in casa perchè ero in stato confusionale, perchè lo amavo, perchè il sentimento che provavo per lui era vivo e credevo di riuscire a superare la situazione, perchè coloro con cui mi ero consigliata - preti - mi avevano detto che con l'aiuto di Dio sarei riuscita a superare.
> Ricordo che in quei mesi lui era diventato con me arrogante, freddo, ipercritico e gli chiesi più volte se nella sua vita c'era un'altra donna, che se così era, me ne poteva parlare, che avrei compreso, che era meglio parlarne anzichè maltrattarmi... ma lui negava, anzi, mi rispondeva in modo furibondo, sbattendo le porte e evitando di guardarmi negli occhi... diceva che ero pazza...
> Ora che provo verso di lui questi sentimenti, dubito di amarlo ancora.
> Allegra


Non voglio assolutamente prendere le difese dei traditori ma ci tenevo a scriverti due righe.
Innanzitutto credo che ci sia una differenza individuale nella tolleranza e nel perdono di un tradimento (caratteristiche personali e di carattere, percorsi di vita, ecc.), su cui influiscono diversi fattori quali il tipo di tradimento, i modi e come il traditore si rapporta nel periodo successivo.
Dopo questo preambolo, un traditore che ha una relazione extra in cui e' molto coinvolto si trova "catapultato" in un altro mondo, non e' facile da spiegare, ma se ti sei mai innamorata e te lo ricordi forse un po' riesci a capire. Solo che non sei libero di scegliere perché sei impegnato, magari con figli. E ti trovi in mezzo ad un turbinio di sentimenti ed emozioni che vanno dall'euforia alla rabbia, dalla gioia alla tristezza. E quello che fai in quel periodo, le bugie e il resto, non le fai con le intenzioni che leggi tu da tradita dopo.
Tu non hai saputo perdonare, perché? E' la tua vendetta per il tuo Io ferito?
Il tradimento e' sempre una conseguenza. In questi tre anni non avete provato ad andare a fondo magari con l'aiuto di qualcuno?


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Il tradimento e' sempre una conseguenza


Però specifichiamo... Non conseguenza diretta di azioni, pensieri parole od omissioni del tradito, che ha molto peccato e che quindi viene adeguatamente "mazziato" col tradimento....
Magari, "conseguenza" del vero modo di essere, del carattere profondo di chi tradisce... nodi irrisolti (o anche solo bastardaggine caratteriale :carneval che magari non c'entrano niente col comportamento dell'ignaro coniuge che subisce.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


Come ti capisco.
Non si recupera piu', io credevo di avere superato il tutto e ho vissuto dopo il fattaccio un periodo difficile ma convinta di averlo perdonato e felice di avelo ritrovato.
Ad oggi, sono passati tre anni, so di non avere accettato la cosa tanto da tradirlo ( lo so non fa onore) io stessa.
Sto pensando alla separazione semplicemente perche' , dopo avere infranto il mio castello, il mio sogno non riesco piu' ad amarlo.
A 45 anni non posso pensare di dividere la mia vita con una persona che ho amato davvero per 25 anni che ha buttato via tutto.
I miei figli cresceranno e io e lui non avremo piu' nulla in comune.
Spero di trovare il coraggio....


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però specifichiamo... Non conseguenza diretta di azioni, pensieri parole od omissioni del tradito, che ha molto peccato e che quindi viene adeguatamente "mazziato" col tradimento....
> Magari, "conseguenza" del vero modo di essere, del carattere profondo di chi tradisce... nodi irrisolti (o anche solo bastardaggine caratteriale :carneval che magari non c'entrano niente col comportamento dell'ignaro coniuge che subisce.


Intendevo conseguenza in generale, assolutamente non intendevo legarla al tradito. In fondo tradire e' sempre una scelta personale.
Se ci si ferma al pensiero del rradimento non si riuscirà mai a superarlo. Bisogna valutare le risorse post-tradimento della coppia.


----------



## tradito77 (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, se posso chiedere...
> 
> Se doveste riempire una bilancia (ehm, pardon -- uno schema) del genere, cosa farebbe pendere il piatto della bilancia dalla parte dei "pro del restare assieme"?
> 
> ...


Pro (se però c'è sincerità e collaborazione da entrambi):

1) Tutto quello che c'è di bello nella vita di coppia (incluso convenzioni e convenienze varie, che ci sono comunque)


Contro:

1) Dolore eterno del tradito (posso solo parlare di questo perchè è quello che vivo io)
2) Malumori quando la questione torna a galla
3) Difficoltà a lasciarsi andare del tutto o ad affrontare certi argomenti
4) Quando non se ne parla con nessuno come nel mio caso, difficoltà nel recitare la parte della coppia perfetta
5) La fiducia non tornerà mai al 100%
6) In genere si vive un po' più alla giornata


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Intendevo conseguenza in generale, assolutamente non intendevo legarla al tradito. In fondo tradire e' sempre una scelta personale.
> Se ci si ferma al pensiero del rradimento non si riuscirà mai a superarlo. *Bisogna valutare le risorse post-tradimento della coppia.*


Infatti


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Pro (se però c'è sincerità e collaborazione da entrambi):
> 
> 1) Tutto quello che c'è di bello nella vita di coppia (incluso convenzioni e convenienze varie, che ci sono comunque)
> 
> ...


Ma se posso chiedere... come si fa a unire la mancanza di fiducia alle cose belle in una coppia (che generalmente sgorgano spontanee proprio in virtù del rapporto di fiducia reciproco).






ma quanto sono rompina stasera... ... me lo dico da sola


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


ti capisco benissimo! anhe io 10 anni fa quando avevo circa 19 anni sono stata tradita dal mio fidanzato di allora con cui avevo una relazione da 2 anni e da una delle mia piu care amiche.. ho rotto i rapporti con entrambiimmediatamente e ho avuto altre relazioni e ad oggi sono circa 3 anni che ho una relazione stabile, ma il dolore di quell'evento inconsciamnete  è ancora dentro di me anche se si è tramutato da sofferenza in una generale sfiducia nelle altre persone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo avevo accolto in casa perchè ero in stato confusionale, perchè lo amavo, perchè il sentimento che provavo per lui era vivo e credevo di riuscire a superare la situazione, *perchè coloro con cui mi ero consigliata - preti - mi avevano detto che con l'aiuto di Dio sarei riuscita a superare*.
> Ricordo che in quei mesi lui era diventato con me arrogante, freddo, ipercritico e gli chiesi più volte se nella sua vita c'era un'altra donna, che se così era, me ne poteva parlare, che avrei compreso, che era meglio parlarne anzichè maltrattarmi... ma lui negava, anzi, mi rispondeva in modo furibondo, sbattendo le porte e evitando di guardarmi negli occhi... diceva che ero pazza...
> Ora che provo verso di lui questi sentimenti, dubito di amarlo ancora.
> Allegra


mi è partito l'embolo.... adesso un bicchiere di birra e vedo di ripigliarmi


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


Carissima Allegra, non so cosa diamine sia successo, dev'esserci qualcosa in te che non so spiegarmi, fatto sta che non solo hai tutta la mia comprensione, ma ti sento vicina, nonostante io stia dall'altra parte della linea, ovvero sia stata fino a pochi giorni fa l'amante di uomo impegnato e con figli per otto mesi. La tua storia mi è terribilmente familiare. Anche in questo caso lui ha detto di amarmi. Non so come fossero le cose fra voi prima del tradimento, ma loro erano in crisi da anni, e ogni volta che lui passava del tempo a casa sua senza andarsene o senza vedermi (abita in un altro stato) lo vedevo tornare depresso, svuotato. Era evidente a tutti meno che al diretto interessato che la storia fosse non salutare per entrambi i coniugi, che da anni non facevano che litigare o ignorarsi, e che non avevano più una vita sessuale nonostante la giovane età. Mi sono sentita più presente della moglie sotto numerosi punti di vista, oggettivamente; ma nonostante tutto, la sua reazione quando lei lo ha lasciato (non a causa della nostra storia, di cui non sa niente, almeno a livello conscio, ma perchè non ne poteva più di essere ignorata) è stata di affermare che la amava, quando aveva sempre detto il contrario; che il nostro era stato un errore; che doveva assolutamente tornare con lei, per il bene della famiglia. Questo potere incredibile della famiglia è qualcosa di cui non mi capacito ancora. Conosco tre donne che stanno con uomini sposati rispettivamente da tre, sei e dieci anni, e so che almeno due di loro sono siceramente amate. è quasi una forma di bigamia. E allora come mai questi uomini non lasciano le mogli per stare con loro? In genere si appellano al bene dei bambini. Io credo che la verità sia questa. Nel momento in cui si tradisce, qualcosa nella coppia cambia per sempre, e non si aggiusta più. Il partner potrebbe anche non sapere mai di essere stato tradito, ma il traditore lo sa, e questo già di per sè basta a cambiare le cose. Il problema è che lasciare la famiglia, sia per il traditore sia per il tradito che sa e soffre, è lacerante. C'è la stabilità e la sicurezza che fa paura abbandonare; c'è la paura di ricominciare da capo dopo tanti anni, di essere di nuovo soli, di cambiare tutto, e magari a volte sembra che sia troppo tardi per ricominciare (anche se questo non è mai vero); c'è il legame di avere dei bambini insieme, che è qualcosa che non si può cancellare, e rimarrà per sempre; e c'è il senso del fallimento, come se ci fosse una colpa specifica nel non essere stati "capaci" di far funzionare il rapporto. 
La verità, cara Allegra, e che tu non sei più felice con questa persona, e non c'è niente di male o strano in questo, e se hai voglia di essere onesta con te stessa e magari tornare a stare bene in futuro, forse dovresti lasciarlo, perchè hai visto che indietro non si torna e che forse questa cosa non si può aggiustare. Mi rendo conto che possa essere difficile per te per tanti motivi, e mi sembra anche di capire che tu sia cattolica praticante, quindi sciogliere un matrimonio può sembrarti ancora più complicato, e grave. Però l'unica che può prendersi cura della tua felicità sei tu, e buttarla via significherebbe mancarti di rispetto consapevolemente.
Ti prego di non pensare che questa sia una sconfitta per te, perchè non lo è. L'amore non è una lotta e neanche il matrimonio, non ci sono battaglie da perdere. Le relazioni hanno un corso naturale e possono finire per quanto belle possano esser state; questo, o il fatto di non poter aggiustare le cose, non fanno di te una perdente. Rimani in questa relazione e intanto ti disprezzi, quanto può far bene questo a te stessa, e anche ai tuoi figli? Se le cose non hanno funzionato, pensa perchè è successo e impara qualcosa di prezioso per il futuro, ma non hai niente di cui colpevolizzarti, e non hai fallito in niente. La responsabilità della coppia non è un peso che debba gravare sulle tue spalle o sulle spalle di chiunque. Alcuni eventi non si possono controllare, i nostri sentimenti non si possono controllare, e le altre persone non si possono controllare. Hai fatto il possibile, ora basta.


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Metto a confronto queste affermazioni all'interno del tuo racconto.
> 
> Da una parte: "Mio marito dice che fila tutto meglio di prima"; dall'altra "Alla fine mio marito ha scelto di restare, per la famiglia".
> Da una parte: "Faccio l'amore con mio marito, mi piace stare con lui"; dall'altra "Non posso farcela a non disprezzarlo".
> ...


Ari, ti rispondo da persona tradita. Sai quante sensazioni contraddittorie si vivono quando si subisce un tradimento e si sceglie di restare?

Quello che prova questa donna io l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. A volte il tradimento spegne qualcosa dentro. Tu magari continui ad apprezzare la persona che ti sta accanto, a viverci serenamente... ma l'amore profondo, fatto di fiducia e abbandono, torna con difficoltà.
E allora ti chiedi se è possibile accontentarsi di quello che si prova e tenti con ostinazione, soprattutto se ci sono figli.

Come le conosco bene queste dinamiche.

Ed è inutile consigliare di non fissarsi sul tradimento, di sforzarsi di guardarlo come un faro che illumina i problemi della coppia dando l'occasione di risolverli: talvolta è così, niente da eccepire. Ma spesso è esattamente il contrario: è quel buio che inghiotte tutto l'amore, la dedizione, la fiducia che provavamo nell'altro. E quando è così c'è poco da fare, bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà.


----------



## ferita (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...



Ciao, per me sono passati quasi due anni dalla scoperta del tradimento (con lettura di mail di un amore folle, sms e quant'altro) che non e' durato quattro mesi come il tuo, bensi' tre anni e mezzo! E' inutile illudersi, tutto cio' che avviene dopo la scoperta (compreso il nostro comportamento) e'  inflenzato dalla delusione che abbiamo subito. Inutile quindi cercare di recitare la parte che avevamo prima di sapere.. Alla fine si crolla! Ci vuole l'allontanamento psicologico e mentale. Ognuno al posto suo, ognuno i suoi compiti. L'amore c'e' ancora (forse...) ma e' artefatto e irreale, una recita imperfetta che a lungo andare non regge. Meglio crearsi alternative di svago e benessere, altrimenti non se ne esve davvero!


----------



## tradito77 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma se posso chiedere... come si fa a unire la mancanza di fiducia alle cose belle in una coppia (che generalmente sgorgano spontanee proprio in virtù del rapporto di fiducia reciproco).


Per quanto mi riguarda, prima del tradimento le davo il 100% della fiducia, tanto che mi son preso un bel paio di corna.
Dopo un periodo durato qualche mese in cui le controllavo tutto (e ora me ne vergogno) trovando solo conferme del suo pentimento e della ritornata onestà, ora sono più tranquillo e fiducioso.
Ma come ho scritto in altri post, ora arrivo a darle il 99,9% della fiducia. Il 100% non lo do neanche a me stesso perchè questa esperienza mi ha insegnato a non dare mai più nulla per scontato.
Quindi se lei mi dice che stasera esce con le amiche, le credo subito ma c'è sempre quello 0,1% di sospetto che mi dice "e se invece che alla tisaneria va in discoteca? e se incontra qualcuno che ci prova? ecc..." e so che sono solo stronzate, ma fanno male.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ari, ti rispondo da persona tradita. Sai quante sensazioni contraddittorie si vivono quando si subisce un tradimento e si sceglie di restare?
> 
> Quello che prova questa donna io l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. A volte il tradimento spegne qualcosa dentro. Tu magari continui ad apprezzare la persona che ti sta accanto, a viverci serenamente... ma l'amore profondo, fatto di fiducia e abbandono, torna con difficoltà.
> E allora ti chiedi se è possibile accontentarsi di quello che si prova e tenti con ostinazione, soprattutto se ci sono figli.
> ...



Sole  , è anche vero il contrario però. Tutti i traditi stanno male, e tutti i traditi passano in quel dolore che tutti abbiamo provato, chi in una maniera chi in un'altra, tutto diventa soggettivo comunque, ed anche la tua storia finita nel divorzio avrebbe potuto prendere un'altra piega se affrontata diversamente, e non dirmi che non è vero, potevi prendere altre strade in qualsiasi momento da quando hai saputo che sei stata tradita. E non saprai mai i risvolti che potevano esserci prendendo decisioni diverse. Come non saprà mai chi come me è rimasto in famiglia se avesse preso delle decisioni diverse.


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole  , è anche vero il contrario però. Tutti i traditi stanno male, e tutti i traditi passano in quel dolore che tutti abbiamo provato, chi in una maniera chi in un'altra, tutto diventa soggettivo comunque, ed anche la tua storia finita nel divorzio avrebbe potuto prendere un'altra piega se affrontata diversamente, e non dirmi che non è vero, potevi prendere altre strade in qualsiasi momento da quando hai saputo che sei stata tradita. E non saprai mai i risvolti che potevano esserci prendendo decisioni diverse. Come non saprà mai chi come me è rimasto in famiglia se avesse preso delle decisioni diverse.


Certo. Però certe sensazioni si vivono a prescindere da come si decide di reagire.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, prima del tradimento le davo il 100% della fiducia, tanto che mi son preso un bel paio di corna.
> Dopo un periodo durato qualche mese in cui le controllavo tutto (e ora me ne vergogno) trovando solo conferme del suo pentimento e della ritornata onestà, ora sono più tranquillo e fiducioso.
> Ma come ho scritto in altri post, ora arrivo a darle il 99,9% della fiducia. Il 100% non lo do neanche a me stesso perchè questa esperienza mi ha insegnato a non dare mai più nulla per scontato.
> Quindi se lei mi dice che stasera esce con le amiche, le credo subito ma c'è sempre quello 0,1% di sospetto che mi dice "e se invece che alla tisaneria va in discoteca? e se incontra qualcuno che ci prova? ecc..." e so che sono solo stronzate, ma fanno male.


Soprattutto sono stronzate che alterano irrimediabilmente, e definitivamente, l'atteggiamento istintivo verso gli altri, trasformandolo da una fiducia a prescindere ad un sospetto a prescindere. Rovinandolo per sempre.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, prima del tradimento le davo il 100% della fiducia, tanto che mi son preso un bel paio di corna.
> Dopo un periodo durato qualche mese in cui le controllavo tutto (e ora me ne vergogno) trovando solo conferme del suo pentimento e della ritornata onestà, ora sono più tranquillo e fiducioso.
> Ma come ho scritto in altri post, ora arrivo a darle il 99,9% della fiducia. Il 100% non lo do neanche a me stesso perchè questa esperienza mi ha insegnato a* non dare mai più nulla per scontato.*
> Quindi se lei mi dice che stasera esce con le amiche, le credo subito ma c'è sempre quello 0,1% di sospetto che mi dice "e se invece che alla tisaneria va in discoteca? e se incontra qualcuno che ci prova? ecc..." e so che sono solo stronzate, ma fanno male.



Quando arrivi a capire di non dare nulla per scontato apprezzi molto di più quello che hai....coscente che in
ogni momento tutto può cambiare....


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando arrivi a capire di non dare nulla per scontato apprezzi molto di più quello che hai....coscente che in
> ogni momento tutto può cambiare....


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (1 Settembre 2012)

*R: Dopo 3 anni*



aristocat ha detto:


> Però specifichiamo... Non conseguenza diretta di azioni, pensieri parole od omissioni del tradito, che ha molto peccato e che quindi viene adeguatamente "mazziato" col tradimento....
> Magari, "conseguenza" del vero modo di essere, del carattere profondo di chi tradisce... nodi irrisolti (o anche solo bastardaggine caratteriale :carneval che magari non c'entrano niente col comportamento dell'ignaro coniuge che subisce.


Quoto e approverei se potessi


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...




Ciao e benvenuta!
Ti sono vicina e ti capisco in pieno. Per me sono due anni e sto vivendo le tue stesse sensazioni.
Comincio purtroppo a pensare anch'io che non si superino questi eventi.
Anch'io ero fiduciosa, mi sentivo forte, in grado di farcela e ora mi sento una perdente, troppa rabbia ancora dentro di me, troppa disistima. 

Bisognerebbe fare nostro questo concetto:
"lui fa parte della mia vita, ma NON è più la mia vita" 

facile a dirsi per chi, come me e come tutti quelli che stanno ancora così male, e ci stanno perché hanno amato tanto (troppo), non riescono a vivere amando in modo diverso, cioè con più distacco.
Che poi, per me, ciò equivale al disamore.
Forse per te (e dico forse) varrebbe la pena cominciare a valutare un altro possibile scenario...
Ricordiamoci sempre che la vita è talmente preziosa ed è un peccato viverla non pienamente, ma a metà.
E questo lo dico prima a me per poi dirlo a te, che questo sia chiaro.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi è partito l'embolo.... adesso un bicchiere di birra e vedo di ripigliarmi




Ma vedi Sbrì, per i credenti, ai quali appartengo anch'io, è un appoggio e una speranza in più.
E non che Dio si occupi delle nostre faccende private, ma che con la fede che abbiamo riusciamo a trovare motivi validi per superare e riprendere una vita serena.

Anch'io mi recai all'inizio da una guida spirituale e lo feci perché ne avevo un bisogno enorme.
Mi fece bene, ma ricordo che la cosa basilare che mi disse fu che solo IO sarei stata l'artefice dell'esito del mio matrimonio, che tutto era nelle mie mani...
Che responsabilità...infatti tuttora è così.
E io non la vorrei su di me per eventi che non ho causato io...
Invece, devo prendermene carico in prima persona ed essere responsabile del futuro della mia famiglia.
E tutto per un "errore" dell'altro.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Metto a confronto queste affermazioni all'interno del tuo racconto.
> 
> Da una parte: "Mio marito dice che fila tutto meglio di prima"; dall'altra "Alla fine mio marito ha scelto di restare, per la famiglia".
> *Da una parte: "Faccio l'amore con mio marito, mi piace stare con lui"; dall'altra "Non posso farcela a non disprezzarlo".
> ...



Scusa, non ricordo se tu sei sposata/convivente e se lo sei stata...

Non credo però che tu lo sia, almeno attualmente, altrimenti non avresti colto nessuna incoerenza, che infatti non c'è.
La stessa Sole te l'ha spiegato.
In questi casi non c'è quasi mai il solo disprezzo, o odio, o il solo amore.
Magari fosse così: la scelta sarebbe spontanea e non più negoziabile, ti pare?
E' tutto un miscuglio di emozioni contrastanti che arrivano a svuotarti di tutte le energie e alla fine della giornata spesso ci si ritrova anche esausti.


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Scusa, non ricordo se tu sei sposata/convivente e se lo sei stata...
> 
> Non credo però che tu lo sia, almeno attualmente, altrimenti non avresti colto nessuna incoerenza, che infatti non c'è.*
> La stessa Sole te l'ha spiegato.
> ...


Mi dispiace perché ti leggo un po' piccata (vedi grassetto).
Comunque.... non è che io non le sappia queste cose che dici. E' assolutamente umano e naturale .

Solo che una riflessione è salutare farla a un certo punto. Non è un caso che io abbia preso dal mazzo quelle parti del lungo discorso di Allegra, e messo a confronto queste contrastanti sensazioni. 
Tu dici che "l'incoerenza non c'è"; ma l'incoerenza c'è. E' un'incoerenza inevitabile davanti a situazioni come questa. 
E' un qualcosa di necessario.

Ma, arriva un certo punto in cui (secondo me) è bene vivisezionare queste contrastanti sensazioni, guardandole al microscopio e interpretandole. Come ho fatto io, in modo  probabilmente forte e pungente. 
Come ha fatto anche Sole, che tu quoti (e io pure). Come dice lei, bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà; e io dico: anche così, perché no 

ari


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

*diletta*

Un'altra cosa. Se con questo inciso (tu non sei sposata ecc.) intendi porre in discussione la bontà o dignità dei miei ragionamenti, non te lo permetto. Mi spiace. Ma per un preciso motivo.

Paradossalmente credo che possa avere minore "efficacia" un ragionamento fatto da una donna, tradita, che non ha ancora superato la botta, che si rifugia in giustificazioni di comodo e cazzate ad uso e consumo (_"ma sì, è normale, l'ommo è una bestia e la donna deve capirlo, perché tutti i maschi sono così"_,_ "la responsabilità del portare avanti il matrimonio è solo tutta in mano a me, solo io sono l'artefice del mio matrimonio" _ecc.), che non una persona come me, che ha un punto di osservazione più distaccato, lucido, magari meno empatico ma analitico q.b. (almeno credo)

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> Ti sono vicina e ti capisco in pieno. Per me sono due anni e sto vivendo le tue stesse sensazioni.
> Comincio purtroppo a pensare anch'io che non si superino questi eventi.
> Anch'io ero fiduciosa, mi sentivo forte, in grado di farcela e ora mi sento una perdente, troppa rabbia ancora dentro di me, troppa disistima.
> ...



Diletta: te lo dico per la tua salute.

Prendi questo mio post come una risposta un pò ironica  non provocatoria e non svalutante della tua persona

1. comincia a farti qualche bella scopata extra e vedrai che nel giro di sei mesi acquisti quel distacco che adesso vedi come un'utopia. vedrai che non ci sarà alcun disamore, anzi, rivaluterai/svaluterai cose ed eventi

2. sul vivere a metà: ma prova a pensare. Tu vivi a metà in questo momento? Se la risposta è sì, sarà ben meglio vivere a metà divertendosi un pò ( in tutti i modi che ritieni tu) o vivere a metà continuando a pensare che un'altra persona ci ha tolto il gusto di vivere appieno la vita? Perchè con quella persona, tuo marito, non riuscirai più a tornare a vivere appieno nel modo che avevi prima. Magari con un altro sì, non lo so. Ma con lui proprio no.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Quello che accade e che resta, al di là del fatto che si è ancora insieme, è che mi sento profondamente sola.
Forse il mio guaio deriva dal fatto che ho fondato la mia vita sulla lealtà, non solo in ambito affettivo, ma anche nel lavoro, in tutte le  relazioni umane.  Ottenere le cose imbrogliando non fa parte del mio modo di essere e di vivere.
Credevo di aver scelto un compagno che vivesse come me. Invece scopro che ho sbagliato. Ho al fianco un codardo che ha imbrogliato l'amante e ha imbrogliato me. E ora mi sento sola perchè con lui so di non condividere il modo di condurre l'esistenza.
O forse parliamo due linguaggi diversi e apparteniamo a civiltà differenti in cui le parole e le azioni non hanno lo stesso significato.
Mah
Allegra


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che accade e che resta, al di là del fatto che si è ancora insieme, è che mi sento profondamente sola.
> Forse il mio guaio deriva dal fatto che ho fondato la mia vita sulla lealtà, non solo in ambito affettivo, ma anche nel lavoro, in tutte le  relazioni umane.  Ottenere le cose imbrogliando non fa parte del mio modo di essere e di vivere.
> Credevo di aver scelto un compagno che vivesse come me. Invece scopro che ho sbagliato. Ho al fianco un codardo che ha imbrogliato l'amante e ha imbrogliato me. E ora mi sento sola perchè con lui so di non condividere il modo di condurre l'esistenza.
> O forse parliamo due linguaggi diversi e apparteniamo a civiltà differenti in cui le parole e le azioni non hanno lo stesso significato.
> ...


Ma lui lo sa questo? Glielo hai detto come lo hai scritto qui?


Comunque dovresti solo essere orgogliosa di come vivi. SEMPRE!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa. Se con questo inciso (tu non sei sposata ecc.) intendi porre in discussione la bontà o dignità dei miei ragionamenti, non te lo permetto. Mi spiace. Ma per un preciso motivo.
> 
> Paradossalmente credo che possa avere minore "efficacia" un ragionamento fatto da una donna, tradita, che non ha ancora superato la botta, che si rifugia in giustificazioni di comodo e cazzate ad uso e consumo (_"ma sì, è normale, l'ommo è una bestia e la donna deve capirlo, perché tutti i maschi sono così"_,_ "la responsabilità del portare avanti il matrimonio è solo tutta in mano a me, solo io sono l'artefice del mio matrimonio" _ecc.), che non una persona come me, che ha un punto di osservazione più distaccato, lucido, magari meno empatico ma analitico q.b. (almeno credo)
> 
> ari


Standing ovation! :umile:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa. Se con questo inciso (tu non sei sposata ecc.) intendi porre in discussione la bontà o dignità dei miei ragionamenti, non te lo permetto. Mi spiace. Ma per un preciso motivo.
> 
> Paradossalmente credo che possa avere minore "efficacia" un ragionamento fatto da una donna, tradita, che non ha ancora superato la botta, che si rifugia in giustificazioni di comodo e cazzate ad uso e consumo (_"ma sì, è normale, l'ommo è una bestia e la donna deve capirlo, perché tutti i maschi sono così"_,_ "la responsabilità del portare avanti il matrimonio è solo tutta in mano a me, solo io sono l'artefice del mio matrimonio" _ecc.), che non una persona come me, che ha un punto di osservazione più distaccato, lucido, magari meno empatico ma analitico q.b. (almeno credo)
> 
> ari


k:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

certo che glielo ho detto. Tutto quello che ha saputo rispondere è "ho sbagliato".
Non sa dire altro. Sa dire solo questo. Diceva che era caduto in quella storia perchè era un periodo che si sentiva depresso, "non compreso" e ha trovato questa qui, non sposata, sola, brutta da morire, come ammette lui stesso, che gli faceva persino tenerezza, che stava ad ascoltarlo, che a un certo punto se ne è invaghito e ha faticato le sette fatiche di ercole per conquistarla e fare l'amore con lei, che era un gelo, un pezzo di marmo, che poverina "deve aver avuto dei problemi sessuali", che in una decina di volte che hanno scopato lei non ha avuto mai un orgasmo, ma condividevano tanti momenti belli di passeggiate nella natura...
Questo mi ha raccontato quando ho scoperto tutto e in questo modo ha vuotato il sacco.
Una doccia gelida, o no? un macigno.
 E io ho smesso da tempo di parlargliene, perchè dice che ha "sbagliato" e non vuole più ricordarsi di quella storia
Si va beh, per lui sarà stato anche un "errore", ma per me è stato un orrore
Allegra


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo che glielo ho detto. Tutto quello che ha saputo rispondere è "ho sbagliato".
> Non sa dire altro. Sa dire solo questo. Diceva che era caduto in quella storia perchè era un periodo che si sentiva depresso, "non compreso" e ha trovato questa qui, non sposata, sola, brutta da morire, come ammette lui stesso, che gli faceva persino tenerezza, che stava ad ascoltarlo, che a un certo punto se ne è invaghito e ha faticato le sette fatiche di ercole per conquistarla e fare l'amore con lei, che era un gelo, un pezzo di marmo, che poverina "deve aver avuto dei problemi sessuali", che in una decina di volte che hanno scopato lei non ha avuto mai un orgasmo, ma condividevano tanti momenti belli di passeggiate nella natura...
> Questo mi ha raccontato quando ho scoperto tutto e in questo modo ha vuotato il sacco.
> Una doccia gelida, o no? un macigno.
> ...


XD E ci credo XD
Da come lo racconta pare che sia stato un orrore anche per lui, comunque.
Credo che siate in due a capacitarvene a stento XD


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> XD E ci credo XD
> Da come lo racconta pare che sia stato un orrore anche per lui, comunque.
> Credo che siate in due a capacitarvene a stento XD


ma perché tu ci credi a quello che ha raccontato lui?




Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo che glielo ho detto. Tutto quello che ha saputo rispondere è "ho sbagliato".
> Non sa dire altro. Sa dire solo questo. Diceva che era caduto in quella storia perchè era un periodo che si sentiva depresso, "non compreso" e ha trovato questa qui, non sposata, sola, brutta da morire, come ammette lui stesso, che gli faceva persino tenerezza, che stava ad ascoltarlo, che a un certo punto se ne è invaghito e ha faticato le sette fatiche di ercole per conquistarla e fare l'amore con lei, che era un gelo, un pezzo di marmo, che poverina "deve aver avuto dei problemi sessuali", che in una decina di volte che hanno scopato lei non ha avuto mai un orgasmo, ma condividevano tanti momenti belli di passeggiate nella natura...
> Questo mi ha raccontato quando ho scoperto tutto e in questo modo ha vuotato il sacco.
> Una doccia gelida, o no? un macigno.
> ...


Ci credo!
Perdonami ma il teatrino se lo poteva risparmiare...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Ci credo a quello che ha raccontato, sia perchè l'ho conosciuta, sia perchè ho avuto occasione di leggere le mail che si scambiavano in quel periodo, sia perchè lui ha come caratteristica a volte di raccontare la verità in modo nudo e crudo senza badare a ferire chi lo ascolta. Certo che doveva risparmiarmi i loro particolari erotici, mi sono immaginata per mesi mio marito che traffica per togliere le mutande a quello sgorbio riottoso che pesava minimo 80 chili... ma lui quando è stato scoperto ha passato i primi giorni a giustificare lei ai miei occhi, a farla passare come una donna di sani principi che non voleva mettersi con un uomo sposato e a prendere tutta la responsabilità su di sè, a convincermi che se aveva fatto quello che aveva fatto era perchè aveva trovato davvero "la sua anima gemella" e l'amore per me era finito, continuava a volermi bene, ma solo perchè ero la madre di suo figlio
Allegra


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che doveva risparmiarmi i loro particolari erotici, mi sono immaginata per mesi mio marito che traffica per togliere le mutande a quello sgorbio riottoso che pesava minimo 80 chili...


Era proprio su questo che intendo.
Fammi capire siccome era uno sgorbio di 80 kg, non poteva essere stata amata con sincerità, oppure non poteva essere stata preferita a te?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

certo che poteva essere amata con sincerità, non lo metto in dubbio. così come è evidente che la preferiva a me, visto che faceva l'amore con lei. Ma quello che mi chiedo è perchè dopo essere stato scoeprto non ha coronato il suo sogno di stare con lei, che amava tanto... Glielo avevo detto di stare con lei, non gli avrei fatto alcuna ritorsione, nè con i soldi, nè con il figlio. Per me l'importante era stabilire alla luce del sole la verità e finirla con le menzogne e gli inganni.
Lui invece nel giro di pochi giorni è come se si fosse risvegliato da una ubriacatura e ha detto che "era fuori di testa". 
ma per 4 mesi?!
Mah
Allegra


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo che poteva essere amata con sincerità, non lo metto in dubbio. così come è evidente che la preferiva a me, visto che faceva l'amore con lei. Ma quello che mi chiedo è perchè dopo essere stato scoeprto non ha coronato il suo sogno di stare con lei, che amava tanto... Glielo avevo detto di stare con lei, non gli avrei fatto alcuna ritorsione, nè con i soldi, nè con il figlio. Per me l'importante era stabilire alla luce del sole la verità e finirla con le menzogne e gli inganni.
> Lui invece nel giro di pochi giorni è come se si fosse risvegliato da una ubriacatura e ha detto che "era fuori di testa".
> ma *per 4 mesi*?!
> Mah
> Allegra


E direi! E' la durata media dell'innamoramento acuto, dai 3 ai 6 mesi!

Ma al di là di questo, hai capito/sei riuscita a farti spiegare da lui per quale motivo ha sentito l'impellenza di rivivere certe sensazioni potenti con una donna che non fossi tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

All'epoca disse che era in crisi, che non si sentiva compreso, ma non è mai riuscito a spiegare in che cosa non lo comprendessi. Siamo persino andati da un terapeuta, ma non è servito a un tubo di niente. Sono saltati fuori solo alcuni suoi complessi di inferiorità che forse ha cercato di compensare "facendo conquista". (Ha 50 anni) Ma ti dirò che ho smesso di scervellarmi sul perchè si è comportato così, qualunque sia stata la sua motivazione, ciò non toglie che ho sofferto come un cane e il modo in cui mi ha umiliato in quel periodo, sia difronte a lei che difronte agli amici, non l'ho proprio digerito. 
Diceva a quella che il suo matrimonio era finito, che stava in famiglia solo per il figlio e tutto il repertorio classico che dicono i traditori... ma che squallore, che pena, che repertorio scontato
Allegra


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> All'epoca disse che era in crisi, che non si sentiva compreso, ma non è mai riuscito a spiegare in che cosa non lo comprendessi. Siamo persino andati da un terapeuta, ma non è servito a un tubo di niente. Sono saltati fuori solo alcuni suoi complessi di inferiorità che forse ha cercato di compensare "facendo conquista". (Ha 50 anni) Ma ti dirò che ho smesso di scervellarmi sul perchè si è comportato così, qualunque sia stata la sua motivazione, ciò non toglie che ho sofferto come un cane e il modo in cui mi ha umiliato in quel periodo, sia difronte a lei che difronte agli amici, non l'ho proprio digerito.
> Diceva a quella che il suo matrimonio era finito, che stava in famiglia solo per il figlio e *tutto il repertorio classico che dicono i traditori...* ma che squallore, che pena, che repertorio scontato
> Allegra


Sai, dopo mesi che leggo storie qui dentro mi sono resa conto che quello di tuo marito, casomai, è proprio il comportamento classico del non-traditore, il quale - per l'appunto - non essendo affatto aduso a comportarsi da fedifrago, quando parte per la tangente ci parte tutto intero convinto di aver scovato l'Eldorado. Salvo poi rendersi conto di essersi fatto lo sgambetto da solo e tornare mesto all'ovile. 
Sia chiaro, non sto cercando nè di giustificarlo nè di minimizzare la portata dell'avvenimento e le sue conseguenze sul tuo equilibrio e sul vostro rapporto. Tu sembri abbastanza disamorata e lo capisco. Mi chiedo: cos'ha fatto lui da allora per guardare a fondo nei propri sentimenti e per convincerti che il tradimento è stato solo uno scivolone maldestro, ma valeva la pena di investire ancora su di voi?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda, lui in questi tre anni con me si è comportato in modo esemplare, standomi vicino e dimostrando, fin da subito contentezza di essere con me. Però non so se abbia indagato dentro di se per comprendere il perchè di quello che gli è successo, forse lo ha fatto, forse ha accantonato il problema. Con me si è stufato, dopo il primi mesi, di parlarne, diceva che era una storia che non voleva ricordare, che lo faceva stare male, cambiava anche faccia quando gliene parlavo,  e al terapeuta aveva anche detto che non ha minimamente sofferto nell'allontanarsi da quella donna, che non le mancava per niente. 
In effetti, dopo il tradimento, ha ripreso a stare con me come un tempo, a cercare di ritagliare spazi solo per noi due al di fuori del rapporto con il figlio, ad andare qualche volta da soli a fare gite, insomma a fare quello che faceva con l'amante e che negli anni precedenti al tradimento, dopo la nascita di nosto figlio, si rifiutava di fare, perchè era tutto proteso al suo ruolo di padre e non esisteva niente altro...Io cercavo in quegli anni di dirgli che eravamo anche una coppia, che dovevamo ritagliare tempo anche per noi, ma lui si trincerava in "priorità" sul figlio, accompagnare il figlio a giocare, dedicare tempo al figlio, ecc. ecc. Io ne avevo due palle così, ma resistevo... e alla fine è scoppiato lui con quella bella trovata dell'amante...
Allegra


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leda, lui in questi tre anni con me si è comportato in modo esemplare, standomi vicino e dimostrando, fin da subito contentezza di essere con me. Però non so se abbia indagato dentro di se per comprendere il perchè di quello che gli è successo, forse lo ha fatto, forse ha accantonato il problema. Con me si è stufato, dopo il primi mesi, di parlarne, diceva che era una storia che non voleva ricordare, che lo faceva stare male, cambiava anche faccia quando gliene parlavo, e al terapeuta aveva anche detto che non ha minimamente sofferto nell'allontanarsi da quella donna, che non le mancava per niente.
> *In effetti, dopo il tradimento, ha ripreso a stare con me come un tempo, a cercare di ritagliare spazi solo per noi due al di fuori del rapporto con il figlio, ad andare qualche volta da soli a fare gite, insomma a fare quello che faceva con l'amante e che negli anni precedenti al tradimento, dopo la nascita di nosto figlio, si rifiutava di fare, perchè era tutto proteso al suo ruolo di padre e non esisteva niente altro...*Io cercavo in quegli anni di dirgli che eravamo anche una coppia, che dovevamo ritagliare tempo anche per noi, ma lui si trincerava in "priorità" sul figlio, accompagnare il figlio a giocare, dedicare tempo al figlio, ecc. ecc. Io ne avevo due palle così, ma resistevo... e alla fine è scoppiato lui con quella bella trovata dell'amante...
> Allegra


Questo è molto positivo!
Non sei disposta a considerare che, mentre per te è sempre stato chiaro, a lui sia servito sbattere la faccia contro un avvenimento squallido per rendersi conto del valore di voi come coppia?
Certo, sarebbe stato preferibile che non ne avesse avuto bisogno, ma oramai è fatta; ma se dovessi dare una valutazione di voi due oggi? Non sarebbe stato molto peggio se non avessi visto in lui nè entusiasmo nè dedizione?

O temi forse che, non avendo indagato a fondo dentro di sè per capire le motivazioni che l'hanno indotto a tradirti, sia a rischio di recidiva e per quello hai paura di fidarti ancora di lui?


----------



## luca999 (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


Secondo me a questo punto hai due uniche strade da percorrere per non soffrire piu':
Lascialo.....mi sembra la piu' logica
Oppure tradiscilo, e' quella sbagliata, ma inconsciamente comprenderai il senso del suo tradimento, sfogherai la tua rabbia, lo perdonerai e non ci penserai piu'..... perche' cosi' pareggi i conti


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda, l'effetto del tradimento per lui è stato in effetti positivo, ma non c 'erano altre strade? E' questo che mi chiedo. E mi chiedo se non ho al mio fianco un infantile, un pagliaccio. Mi chiedo che figura da cioccolatino ha fatto anche con l'altra! Dopo tante dichiarazioni d'amore, bla bla bla, finalmente quando le cose vengono alla luce del sole e io lo sbatto fuori di casa e gli auguro buona fortuna con il suo nuovo amore e lo lascio libero di vivere con  lei, dopo un paio di giorni torna a casa dicendo che ha sbagliato...
Ma chi è costui? Un fantoccio? O pensa che gli altri siano dei fantocci?
Non so se si è autoanalizzato e in realtà non mi importa, perchè in me si è rotto il legame verso di lui, intimamente, profondamente, io non faccio più affidamento su di lui. 
Quando uno ti ha rubato in casa, anche se poi ti chiede scusa, gli affidi ancora le chiavi?
E non mi importa, in questo momento, separarmi, non mi interessa la mia vita affettiva, non ho desiderio di amare nessuno, ho solo vicino a me questa persona che reputo un imbecille, anche se intorno a questa mia convinzione ruotano poi altri sentimenti, non escluso l'affetto, ma resta la rabbia, il disamore
Allegra


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

luca999 ha detto:


> Secondo me a questo punto hai due uniche strade da percorrere per non soffrire piu':
> Lascialo.....mi sembra la piu' logica
> Oppure tradiscilo, e' quella sbagliata, ma inconsciamente comprenderai il senso del suo tradimento, *sfogherai la tua rabbia, lo perdonerai e non ci penserai piu'..... perche' cosi' pareggi i conti*


non è detto che sia così sai? potrebbe essere ancora più "distruttivo" fare chiodo schiaccia chiodo...


----------



## luca999 (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è detto che sia così sai? potrebbe essere ancora più "distruttivo" fare chiodo schiaccia chiodo...


Allora non ha alternative deve mollarlo... se e' una che crede all'amore vero ( come te )


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa. *Se con questo inciso (tu non sei sposata ecc.) intendi porre in discussione la bontà o dignità dei miei ragionamenti, non te lo permetto. Mi spiace. Ma per un preciso motivo.
> *
> Paradossalmente credo che possa avere minore "efficacia" un ragionamento fatto da una donna, tradita, che non ha ancora superato la botta, che si rifugia in giustificazioni di comodo e cazzate ad uso e consumo (_"ma sì, è normale, l'ommo è una bestia e la donna deve capirlo, perché tutti i maschi sono così"_,_ "la responsabilità del portare avanti il matrimonio è solo tutta in mano a me, solo io sono l'artefice del mio matrimonio" _ecc.), che non una persona come me, che ha un punto di osservazione più distaccato, lucido, magari meno empatico ma analitico q.b. (almeno credo)
> 
> ari



Scusa: ma da dove evinci tutto ciò???
Dici tutto da sola...

Come puoi non permettermi cose che non mi sono passate neanche per l'anticamera del cervello?

Boh, chi ci capisce è bravo!

Su di una cosa dissento, ed è quella che tu chiami cazzata o giustificazione di comodo e che è la seguente:
il destino del matrimonio in mano mia.

Purtroppo, o per fortuna, stanno proprio così le cose: ora come ora sta in piedi perché lo voglio tenere ancora in piedi io. Quello che pensa il marito è, allo stato attuale, completamente irrilevante...
E questa è la legge...


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

luca999 ha detto:


> Allora non ha alternative deve mollarlo... se e' una che crede all'amore vero ( come te )


ma guarda non si tratta nemmeno di amore vero ...ma se dopo tre anni stai ancora male per un tradimento subito vuol dire che non hai grosse alternative.
quindi secondo me arrivati ad un certo punto devi mollare.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda non si tratta nemmeno di amore vero ...ma se dopo tre anni stai ancora male per un tradimento subito vuol dire che non hai grosse alternative.
> quindi secondo me arrivati ad un certo punto devi mollare.




:up:


----------



## luca999 (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda non si tratta nemmeno di amore vero ...ma se dopo tre anni stai ancora male per un tradimento subito vuol dire che non hai grosse alternative.
> quindi secondo me arrivati ad un certo punto devi mollare.


sono daccordo


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta: te lo dico per la tua salute.
> 
> Prendi questo mio post come una risposta un pò ironica  non provocatoria e non svalutante della tua persona
> 
> ...



1. ...e mi sa che ci hai pure ragione! E se la chiave di volta fosse davvero tutta lì?
Io, in fondo, non ho mai provato certe cose...e se tanto mi dà tanto, devono essere anche parecchio divertenti.
E poi, a me, diciamocelo pure, il sesso piace un mucchio!

2. cazzo, hai ragione pure qui!
Lo so che vivere appieno nel modo che avevo prima con lui è impossibile, ma neanche lo vorrei più, mi andrebbe anche bene impostare le cose in altro modo, più libero e fuori dagli schemi tradizionali (un po' lo stiamo già facendo, ma si vede che non è abbastanza).
Il difficile resterebbe, per me, conciliare marito e vita extra, ma è anche vero che lui ce l'ha fatta molto bene, quindi  io potrei non essere da meno...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1. ...e mi sa che ci hai pure ragione! E se la chiave di volta fosse davvero tutta lì?
> Io, in fondo, non ho mai provato certe cose...e se tanto mi dà tanto, devono essere anche parecchio divertenti.
> E poi, a me, diciamocelo pure, il sesso piace un mucchio!
> 
> ...



Guarda che Chiara ti ha detto una verità. 

Ma se gli dai ragione in tutto, non hai bisogno di darle ascolto.


----------



## luca999 (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1. ...e mi sa che ci hai pure ragione! E se la chiave di volta fosse davvero tutta lì?
> Io, in fondo, non ho mai provato certe cose...e se tanto mi dà tanto, devono essere anche parecchio divertenti.
> E poi, a me, diciamocelo pure, il sesso piace un mucchio!
> 
> ...


Io e ultimo abbiamo pensato che se proprio hai bisogno, puoi contare su di noi...veramente


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che accade e che resta, al di là del fatto che si è ancora insieme, è che mi sento profondamente sola.
> *Forse il mio guaio deriva dal fatto che ho fondato la mia vita sulla lealtà, non solo in ambito affettivo, ma anche nel lavoro, in tutte le  relazioni umane.  Ottenere le cose imbrogliando non fa parte del mio modo di essere e di vivere.
> Credevo di aver scelto un compagno che vivesse come me. Invece scopro che ho sbagliato. *Ho al fianco un codardo che ha imbrogliato l'amante e ha imbrogliato me. E ora mi sento sola perchè con lui so di non condividere il modo di condurre l'esistenza.
> O forse parliamo due linguaggi diversi e apparteniamo a civiltà differenti in cui le parole e le azioni non hanno lo stesso significato.
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> *All'epoca disse che era in crisi, c*he non si sentiva compreso, ma non è mai riuscito a spiegare in che cosa non lo comprendessi. Siamo persino andati da un terapeuta, ma non è servito a un tubo di niente. Sono saltati fuori solo alcuni suoi complessi di inferiorità che forse ha cercato di compensare "facendo conquista". *(Ha 50 anni*) Ma ti dirò che ho smesso di scervellarmi sul perchè si è comportato così, qualunque sia stata la sua motivazione, ciò non toglie che ho sofferto come un cane e il modo in cui mi ha umiliato in quel periodo, sia difronte a lei che difronte agli amici, non l'ho proprio digerito.
> Diceva a quella che il suo matrimonio era finito, che stava in famiglia solo per il figlio e tutto il repertorio classico che dicono i traditori... ma che squallore, che pena, che repertorio scontato
> Allegra





Allegra, non è solo il tuo guaio quello di aver fondato la tua vita sulla lealtà: anch'io ho fatto uguale.
Anch'io pensavo che la mia dolce metà avesse lo stesso codice morale.
Anch'io mi sono sbagliata, ho fatto un grossolano errore di valutazione... 

Se ci pensi bene, però, tutti quelli che hanno sofferto da cani è perché si sono ritrovati, all'improvviso, un perfetto sconosciuto che gli dormiva accanto nel letto e di qui il trauma, perché trattasi di vero trauma.
Io, è più di un anno che sono in terapia soprattutto per questo e ci sono ancora dentro fino al collo.
Pensa che il mio, che non solo io ma tutti quelli che lo conoscono, lo ritengono fedelissimo, è stato (è?) un seriale, un libertino da manuale e questa è la sua forma mentale, per lui normalissima ("ma che c'è di strano...?" dice lui, "tanto è solo sesso, senza sentimenti", ma a me sarebbe tanto piaciuto conoscerla questa sua forma mentis...prima di sposarlo però!

Ho anche evidenziato la parola crisi e l'età: è un classico, è la crisi di mezza età, che fa stragi di matrimoni.
Comunque, il fatto che l'altra fosse cessa dovrebbe aiutarti, se non altro per l'autostima che si fa molto prendere di mira dalla fisicità, e tu, in questo caso, sei salva.
La sua è stata una classica sbandata con pseudo-innamoramento, ma proprio pseudo, altrimenti non sarebbe rientrata in tempi così brevi.
Tuo marito da allora si comporta al meglio: ti dimostra il suo amore e la sua dedizione, e lo stesso fa il mio con me (a dire il vero, l'ha sempre fatto).
Però a noi non ci basta...che si fa allora?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

luca999 ha detto:


> Io e ultimo abbiamo pensato che se proprio hai bisogno, puoi contare su di noi...veramente




...accidenti come fanno presto le mosche ad andare al miele!!!

Apparte tutto...non ho capito il senso della risposta che mi ha dato Ultimo, ma mi sa che lo devo chiedere direttamente a lui.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

luca999 ha detto:


> Io e ultimo abbiamo pensato che se proprio hai bisogno, puoi contare su di noi...veramente



Ora ho capito: è stata la frase sul sesso a fare l'effettone!!

Ma perché, c'è qualcuna che non la pensa così??
Ah sì, c'è...è quella moglie il cui marito non batte più chiodo (quello dell'altro 3rd). Poverino, che pena che mi fa, ma fossi un uomo l'avrei già risolto da subito il problema!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1. ...e mi sa che ci hai pure ragione! E se la chiave di volta fosse davvero tutta lì?
> Io, in fondo, non ho mai provato certe cose...e se tanto mi dà tanto, devono essere anche parecchio divertenti.
> E poi, a me, diciamocelo pure, il sesso piace un mucchio!
> 
> ...


ma allora che ci staresti a fare con tuo marito ,per vivere una farsa?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora che ci staresti a fare con tuo marito ,per vivere una farsa?



Ma infatti Minerva, si fa per ragionare...
Però, dato che a lui la coppia aperta, o comunque liberata dall'esclusività fisica, va più che bene, si potrebbe "anche" optare per una impostazione del genere.
Con tutte le problematiche del caso...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...accidenti come fanno presto le mosche ad andare al miele!!!
> 
> Apparte tutto...non ho capito il senso della risposta che mi ha dato Ultimo, ma mi sa che lo devo chiedere direttamente a lui.



Teoricamente parlando il tradimento effettuato per rabbia, o comunque effettuato per un motivo X, dato dall'essere traditi, ti porta a conseguenze che sono ignote, Chiara può dire la sua in merito, tizio anche, e caio idem, e saranno sicuramente diverse tra loro le risposte. 

Nel caso che ti suggerisce Chiara, dovrebbe  dirti  lei a cosa vai incontro, e dovrebbe sempre lei, riferirsi al suo caso. 

E comunque, per riprendere a viva voce quello che era un'altro messaggio, è inutile che stai a cercare una frase che ti faccia stare meglio, dicendoti che devi tradire.  Ti assicuro che non è mia intenzione scrivere una cattiveria, quindi non leggerla in questa maniera. E vale anche per Chiara.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti Minerva, si fa per ragionare...
> Però, dato che a lui la coppia aperta, o comunque liberata dall'esclusività fisica, va più che bene, si potrebbe "anche" optare per una impostazione del genere.
> Con tutte le problematiche del caso...



Non credendo che tuo marito riesca ad accettare sul serio una libertà etc etc....

Le problematiche del caso per chi? per te ? Ed a questo punto, visto il dolore che abbiamo letto in te fino ad adesso, sicura che tu non abbia già una risposta chiara e concisa? 
Ma tutto è possibile, Sole, e scusami se ti cito, è stata una dimostrazione di quello che può accadere.

Ed anche io, con il mio tradimento ne sono una dimostrazione ( visto il dolore che esprimevo prima)


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

luca999 ha detto:


> Io e ultimo abbiamo pensato che se proprio hai bisogno, puoi contare su di noi...veramente


Fermi carini...
Ci sono prima io...
Perchè dopo aver avuto la vergine...
Ho l'ultima...
L'ultima vorrebbe essere l'unica...
Ma ho proclamato che Diletta sarà l'estrema...
E io sono l'eletto di Diletta...
In base alla ius primae contis.:smile:

Diletta tu sarai l'ultima sporca mattana del conte...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allegra, non è solo il tuo guaio quello di aver fondato la tua vita sulla lealtà: anch'io ho fatto uguale.
> Anch'io pensavo che la mia dolce metà avesse lo stesso codice morale.
> Anch'io mi sono sbagliata, ho fatto un grossolano errore di valutazione...
> 
> ...


Diletta, non lo so che si fa. Io adesso non faccio niente, nel senso che non prendo decisioni perchè non ho capito niente, non capisco niente, non so come va interpretata la realtà, non so chi è lui e non so chi sono io
Allegra


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diletta, non lo so che si fa. Io adesso non faccio niente, nel senso che non prendo decisioni perchè non ho capito niente, non capisco niente, non so come va interpretata la realtà, non so chi è lui e non so chi sono io.
> Hai ragione che sono stata in un certo modo fortunata perchè lei era una bruttona e non ho dovuto superare un complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dell'amante, almeno questo mi è stato risparmiato. Ma per il resto, sono spiazzata, non riesco a recuparare la stima verso mio marito e mi domando: quest'uomo che in un momento di "crisi" come la chiama lui, ha fatto questo, nei momenti di crisi che ancora la vita ci metterà sul cammino, crisi di qualsiasi natura, cosa farà? per salvare se stesso, cosa farà ancora? avrà la stessa mancanza di coraggio, la stessa vigliaccheria? Brancolo nel buio più totale
> Non conosco la tua storia Diletta., non l'ho letta.
> 
> Allegra


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione che sono stata in un certo modo fortunata perchè lei era una bruttona e non ho dovuto superare un complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dell'amante, almeno questo mi è stato risparmiato.
> 
> Allegra





Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque, il fatto che l'altra fosse cessa dovrebbe aiutarti, se non altro per l'autostima che si fa molto prendere di mira dalla fisicità, e tu, in questo caso, sei salva.


Vi si dovrebbe fare un corso intensivo su cosa sia la vera autostima...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi si dovrebbe fare un corso intensivo su cosa sia la vera autostima...:unhappy:


Quoto


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Potresti inserirlo come corso base, obbligatorio prima di frequentare i corsi per amanti! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferita (2 Settembre 2012)

*considerazioni*

La storia di Diletta, come la mia, come quella di tradito e di tanti altri non hanno importanza, ma hanno portato tutti nella stessa situazione di malessere, di disagio e soprattutto di sconvolgimento della propria esistenza .
Non sapere più chi siamo, che ruolo abbiamo e chi ci dorme accanto secondo me sono gli stati d'animo peggiori.
Perchè ci hanno traditi? Pensate davvero di aver sentito la verità? Attimo di debolezza, un periodo stressante, di solitudine, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. La verità è che potevano dircelo subito, no? Invece di prenderci per il culo per mesi o per anni...Dovevano andarsene e prendere una decisione immediata, ma non l'hanno fatto, i vigliacchi, sperando sempre che gli andassse bene e non venissero beccati.
Ciò che adesso mi fa incazzare più di ogni altra cosa è che paradossalmente si sono ribaltate le parti perchè ora siamo noi che dobbiamo decidere cosa cazzo farne di questa vita, in quale modo procedere e se distruggere o meno il matrimonio e tutto il trascorso insieme (mi dici niente???).
Proprio ora che le nostre sicurezze ed i nostri punti di riferimento sono venuti meno non siamo così tanto lucidi da poter prendere decisioni drastiche e "risolutive", così ce ne stiamo ranicchiati in questo limbo, frustrati ed instabili.
Non credo che il dolore e lo sconcerto passeranno mai, e forse sarebbe il caso di seguire i consigli di quelli che ti dicono: fallo pure tu, non ne esci ugualmente, ma almeno ti diverti! :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Settembre 2012)

Ferita, concordo pienamente con quello che hai scritto. Loro hanno fatto i cazzi loro da vigliacchi senza prendere decisioni e ora spetta a noi risolvere il casino che hanno fatto loro
Allegra


----------



## tradito77 (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa. Se con questo inciso (tu non sei sposata ecc.) intendi porre in discussione la bontà o dignità dei miei ragionamenti, non te lo permetto. Mi spiace. Ma per un preciso motivo.
> 
> Paradossalmente credo che possa avere minore "efficacia" un ragionamento fatto da una donna, tradita, che non ha ancora superato la botta, che si rifugia in giustificazioni di comodo e cazzate ad uso e consumo (_"ma sì, è normale, l'ommo è una bestia e la donna deve capirlo, perché tutti i maschi sono così"_,_ "la responsabilità del portare avanti il matrimonio è solo tutta in mano a me, solo io sono l'artefice del mio matrimonio" _ecc.), che non una persona come me, che ha un punto di osservazione più distaccato, lucido, magari meno empatico ma analitico q.b. (almeno credo)
> 
> ari


Premesso che non ho ancora capito se sei sposata/convivente/cornuta/separata come chiedeva prima Diletta, spezzo una lancia a favore del sui intervento in questo senso: prima di passare quello che ho passato da tradito, se avessi letto una storia come la mia in un forum avrei risposto in modo moooolto diverso da come in realtà poi mi sono comportato.
Quindi grazie per gli interventi distaccati, lucidi, meno empatici e analitici q.b., ma... capisci?


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Premesso che non ho ancora capito se sei sposata/convivente/cornuta/separata come chiedeva prima Diletta, spezzo una lancia a favore del sui intervento in questo senso: prima di passare quello che ho passato da tradito, se avessi letto una storia come la mia in un forum avrei risposto in modo moooolto diverso da come in realtà poi mi sono comportato.
> Quindi grazie per gli interventi distaccati, lucidi, meno empatici e analitici q.b., ma... capisci?


Ma se capisse o non capisse, qual'è il problema? Potrebbe essere una tradita e non capire lo stesso...
Perché ai traditori non chiedete se "capiscono"? Hanno tradito, mica sono stati traditi...come "potrebbero" capire quello che prova diletta? Eppure le dicono pressoché TUTTI la stessa cosa.

PS Spezzo una lancia in favore del post di Ari..


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è detto che sia così sai? potrebbe essere ancora più "distruttivo" fare chiodo schiaccia chiodo...


:up:
saggia Simy


----------



## tradito77 (3 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se capisse o non capisse, qual'è il problema? Potrebbe essere una tradita e non capire lo stesso...
> Perché ai traditori non chiedete se "capiscono"? Hanno tradito, mica sono stati traditi...come "potrebbero" capire quello che prova diletta? Eppure le dicono pressoché TUTTI la stessa cosa.
> 
> PS Spezzo una lancia in favore del post di Ari..


Nessun problema, anzi, io ho sempre accettato e valutato con grande interesse ogni intervento da parte di chiunque, ma alla fine ho notato che sono quelli più vicini a me come esperienza che lasciano il segno (bello o brutto, giusto o sbagliato, il tempo me lo dirà). Tutto qui.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


chiodo scaccia chiodo :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Non credendo che tuo marito riesca ad accettare sul serio una libertà etc etc....*
> 
> Le problematiche del caso per chi? per te ? Ed a questo punto, visto il dolore che abbiamo letto in te fino ad adesso, sicura che tu non abbia già una risposta chiara e concisa?
> Ma tutto è possibile, Sole, e scusami se ti cito, è stata una dimostrazione di quello che può accadere.
> ...




E infatti è altamente improbabile che una forma mentale come quella di mio marito possa seriamente accettare una libertà condivisa.
Però lui mi chiede di accettarlo per quello che è, sapendo anche che il sentimento che prova è solo per me, e che l'impegno avuto nel matrimonio c'è stato sul serio, impegno che non finisce (incidenti di percorso a parte...).

In sintesi, secondo lui una deviazione ci può stare in tanti anni di matrimonio e bisogna dare un'altra possibilità passando oltre...
E questo lo penso anch'io in linea generale, ma tutto dipende dall'entità del danno, come ha giustamente detto Annuccia.
E la valutazione che ne deriva è del tutto personale.


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La storia di Diletta, come la mia, come quella di tradito e di tanti altri non hanno importanza, ma hanno portato tutti nella stessa situazione di malessere, di disagio e soprattutto di sconvolgimento della propria esistenza .
> Non sapere più chi siamo, che ruolo abbiamo e chi ci dorme accanto secondo me sono gli stati d'animo peggiori.
> Perchè ci hanno traditi? Pensate davvero di aver sentito la verità? Attimo di debolezza, un periodo stressante, di solitudine, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. La verità è che potevano dircelo subito, no? Invece di prenderci per il culo per mesi o per anni...Dovevano andarsene e prendere una decisione immediata, ma non l'hanno fatto, i vigliacchi, sperando sempre che gli andassse bene e non venissero beccati.
> Ciò che adesso mi fa incazzare più di ogni altra cosa è che paradossalmente si sono ribaltate le parti perchè ora siamo noi che dobbiamo decidere cosa cazzo farne di questa vita, in quale modo procedere e se distruggere o meno il matrimonio e tutto il trascorso insieme (mi dici niente???).
> ...



Lo sai che condivido tutto pienamente!!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2012)

*Aristocat dove sei?*

...e intanto aspetto ancora la risposta al mio post sul non potermi permettere (cosa?)....
Così, tanto per chiarirsi


----------



## Diletta (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi si dovrebbe fare un corso intensivo su cosa sia la vera autostima...:unhappy:




...se ne riparla quando anche tu "subirai" l'onore delle corna...cosa che, ad oggi, penso ti sia stata risparmiata, da come ti leggo.
Ma non mi fraintendere...non è mica un augurio, non sono ancora così perfida (anche se ci sto lavorando...).


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e intanto aspetto ancora la risposta al mio post sul non potermi permettere (cosa?)....
> Così, tanto per chiarirsi


Hai fatto quel che ti ho chiesto eh?
Anch'io aspetto invano


----------



## Diletta (4 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fatto quel che ti ho chiesto eh?
> Anch'io aspetto invano




...abbi fede e vedrai!!!
:smile::smile:


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...se ne riparla quando anche tu "subirai" l'onore delle corna...cosa che, ad oggi, penso ti sia stata risparmiata, da come ti leggo.
> Ma non mi fraintendere...non è mica un augurio, non sono ancora così perfida (anche se ci sto lavorando...).


Pensi male...anzi malissimo, o forse dovrei dire, come al solito, che te la racconti...o peggio che non hai capito un tubo. :smile:, ma se anche fosse ne parlo adesso, ora. Questo rimandarmi a "dopo" evidenzia l'atteggiamento che ti ha scritto Aristocat in qualche post precedente, a cui ti rimando perché forse non l'hai compreso a sufficienza.

Ho scritto quel post solo perché essendo "bruttona e grassoccia" ti posso assicurare che questa è l'ultima discriminante che dovreste guardare nell'altra, sono ben altre le cose che dovrebbero farvi male dell'altra.


----------



## Diletta (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pensi male...anzi malissimo, o forse dovrei dire, come al solito, che te la racconti...o peggio che non hai capito un tubo. :smile:, ma se anche fosse ne parlo adesso, ora. Questo rimandarmi a "dopo" evidenzia l'atteggiamento che ti ha scritto Aristocat in qualche post precedente, a cui ti rimando perché forse non l'hai compreso a sufficienza.
> 
> Ho scritto quel post solo perché essendo "bruttona e grassoccia" ti posso assicurare che questa è l'ultima discriminante che dovreste guardare nell'altra, sono ben altre le cose che dovrebbero farvi male dell'altra.




Ah sì?
E quali sarebbero quelle altre cose così importanti di cui "temere" per un confronto anche solo a livello inconscio?
L'onestà, la purezza di cuore...? :mrgreen:

Ma quelle ai fedifraghi non gliene importa una mazza, anzi guai se ce le avessero le loro amanti...
Sarebbero guai per loro! 
Ma non c'è pericolo di sorta: queste qualità ce le abbiamo tutte noi!
Ed è già qualcosa...


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> E quali sarebbero quelle altre cose così importanti di cui "temere" per un confronto anche solo a livello inconscio?
> L'onestà, la purezza di cuore...? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Quoto...forse è vero che preoccuparsi dell'apparenza fisica dell'amante non è segno di grandissima autostima...però è anche vero che se l'amante è più figa, e soprattutto, per esempio, se l'amante ha quindici anni meno di te e c'ha la pelle che è tutta un'altra cosa e le tette che sono tutta un'altra cosa...be', come dire...il problema è che non puoi farci niente, no? Non è una cosa contro cui puoi combattere, no? E quindi questo ferisce particolarmente, e tu non ci puoi fare proprio niente, in genere, e va a colpire una zona dell'orgoglio che poi è un po' difficile da guarire.

Però è vero che ci sono delle cose da temere forse ancora di più, e cioè, secondo me: le cose che lui fa con l'amante e non  con te, le zone di intimità che vengono violate e ribaltate, per cui una donna che si conosce da un decimo o un ventesimo del tempo improvvisamente condivide col consorte dell'altre cose che la partner ufficiale non ha.
E quindi: quando l'amante ha accesso ai segreti più intimi della "concorrente" e magari i due insieme sbeffeggiano la moglie su cose che in teoria nessuno dovrebbe sapere; quando il marito è un muro muto con la moglie, mentre con l'amante sviscera ogni singolo pensiero-emozione-paura e le chiede consigli e illuminazioni laddove invece l'opinione della partner non è considerata; quando il marito scopa la moglie e intanto segretamente pensa che l'amante lo fa molto meglio, e pensa a lei per distrarsi mentre si contorce fra le cosce della quasi ignara partner; quando la moglie sono cinque anni che chiede di andare al mare-a ballare-a mangiare fuori o quant'altro e le viene risposto che a lui non va-interessa-piace, salvo poi scoprire che queste cose, invece, con l'amante vengono fatte con entusiasmo e magari è proprio lui che le propone...ecco queste, per esempio, potrebbero eventualmente essere cose più fastidiose o spaventevoli dell'aspetto fisico. Dico io.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quoto...forse è vero che preoccuparsi dell'apparenza fisica dell'amante non è segno di grandissima autostima...però è anche vero che se l'amante è più figa, e soprattutto, per esempio, se l'amante ha quindici anni meno di te e c'ha la pelle che è tutta un'altra cosa e le tette che sono tutta un'altra cosa...be', come dire...il problema è che non puoi farci niente, no? Non è una cosa contro cui puoi combattere, no? E quindi questo ferisce particolarmente, e tu non ci puoi fare proprio niente, in genere, e va a colpire una zona dell'orgoglio che poi è un po' difficile da guarire.
> 
> Però è vero che ci sono delle cose da temere forse ancora di più, e cioè, secondo me: le cose che lui fa con l'amante e non  con te, le zone di intimità che vengono violate e ribaltate, per cui una donna che si conosce da un decimo o un ventesimo del tempo improvvisamente condivide col consorte dell'altre cose che la partner ufficiale non ha.
> E quindi: quando l'amante ha accesso ai segreti più intimi della "concorrente" e magari i due insieme sbeffeggiano la moglie su cose che in teoria nessuno dovrebbe sapere; quando il marito è un muro muto con la moglie, mentre con l'amante sviscera ogni singolo pensiero-emozione-paura e le chiede consigli e illuminazioni laddove invece l'opinione della partner non è considerata; quando il marito scopa la moglie e intanto segretamente pensa che l'amante lo fa molto meglio, e pensa a lei per distrarsi mentre si contorce fra le cosce della quasi ignara partner; quando la moglie sono cinque anni che chiede di andare al mare-a ballare-a mangiare fuori o quant'altro e le viene risposto che a lui non va-interessa-piace, salvo poi scoprire che queste cose, invece, con l'amante vengono fatte con entusiasmo e magari è proprio lui che le propone...ecco queste, per esempio, potrebbero eventualmente essere cose più fastidiose o spaventevoli dell'aspetto fisico. Dico io.


E dici bene. E scrivi altrettanto bene. Salve


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quoto...forse è vero che preoccuparsi dell'apparenza fisica dell'amante non è segno di grandissima autostima...però è anche vero che se l'amante è più figa, e soprattutto, per esempio, se l'amante ha quindici anni meno di te e c'ha la pelle che è tutta un'altra cosa e le tette che sono tutta un'altra cosa...be', come dire...il problema è che non puoi farci niente, no? Non è una cosa contro cui puoi combattere, no? E quindi questo ferisce particolarmente, e tu non ci puoi fare proprio niente, in genere, e va a colpire una zona dell'orgoglio che poi è un po' difficile da guarire.
> 
> Però è vero che ci sono delle cose da temere forse ancora di più, e cioè, secondo me: le cose che lui fa con l'amante e non con te, le zone di intimità che vengono violate e ribaltate, per cui una donna che si conosce da un decimo o un ventesimo del tempo improvvisamente condivide col consorte dell'altre cose che la partner ufficiale non ha.
> E quindi: quando l'amante ha accesso ai segreti più intimi della "concorrente" e* magari i due insieme sbeffeggiano la moglie su cose che in teoria nessuno dovrebbe sapere; quando il marito è un muro muto con la moglie, mentre con l'amante sviscera ogni singolo pensiero-emozione-paura e le chiede consigli e illuminazioni laddove invece l'opinione della partner non è considerata; quando il marito scopa la moglie e intanto segretamente pensa che l'amante lo fa molto meglio, e pensa a lei per distrarsi mentre si contorce fra le cosce della quasi ignara partner; quando la moglie sono cinque anni che chiede di andare al mare-a ballare-a mangiare fuori o quant'altro e le viene risposto che a lui non va-interessa-piace, salvo poi scoprire che queste cose, invece, con l'amante vengono fatte con entusiasmo e magari è proprio lui che le propone...ecco queste, per esempio, potrebbero eventualmente essere cose più fastidiose o spaventevoli dell'aspetto fisico.* Dico io.


in sintesi... l'aver sposato un uomo di merda. Quindi di nuovo... dell'amante non ci si deve curare


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quoto...forse è vero che preoccuparsi dell'apparenza fisica dell'amante non è segno di grandissima autostima...però è anche vero che se l'amante è più figa, e soprattutto, per esempio, se l'amante ha quindici anni meno di te e c'ha la pelle che è tutta un'altra cosa e le tette che sono tutta un'altra cosa...be', come dire...il problema è che non puoi farci niente, no? Non è una cosa contro cui puoi combattere, no? E quindi questo ferisce particolarmente, e tu non ci puoi fare proprio niente, in genere, e va a colpire una zona dell'orgoglio che poi è un po' difficile da guarire.
> 
> Però è vero che ci sono delle cose da temere forse ancora di più, e cioè, secondo me: le cose che lui fa con l'amante e non  con te, le zone di intimità che vengono violate e ribaltate, per cui una donna che si conosce da un decimo o un ventesimo del tempo improvvisamente condivide col consorte dell'altre cose che la partner ufficiale non ha.
> E quindi: quando l'amante ha accesso ai segreti più intimi della "concorrente" e magari i due insieme sbeffeggiano la moglie su cose che in teoria nessuno dovrebbe sapere; quando il marito è un muro muto con la moglie, mentre con l'amante sviscera ogni singolo pensiero-emozione-paura e le chiede consigli e illuminazioni laddove invece l'opinione della partner non è considerata; quando il marito scopa la moglie e intanto segretamente pensa che l'amante lo fa molto meglio, e pensa a lei per distrarsi mentre si contorce fra le cosce della quasi ignara partner; quando la moglie sono cinque anni che chiede di andare al mare-a ballare-a mangiare fuori o quant'altro e le viene risposto che a lui non va-interessa-piace, salvo poi scoprire che queste cose, invece, con l'amante vengono fatte con entusiasmo e magari è proprio lui che le propone...ecco queste, per esempio, potrebbero eventualmente essere cose più fastidiose o spaventevoli dell'aspetto fisico. Dico io.


e si. Lo dico pure io e quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e si. Lo dico pure io e quoto


ciao.... come va?


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E dici bene. E scrivi altrettanto bene. Salve


Salve a te ;-)



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in sintesi... l'aver sposato un uomo di merda. Quindi di nuovo... dell'amante non ci si deve curare


Ahah, non lo so se sia un uomo di merda...in fondo quando ti scegli una persona, non ti scegli solo il bello, ti scegli anche i lati negativi. Motivo per il quale, l'ultimo fidanzato che ho lasciato, è rimasto basito dal fatto che non avessi una lista di lamentele da esporgli a supporto della mia decisione. Ma di cosa mi devo lamentare? Ti ho scelto io no? Quindi non è che poi tutta la responsabilità sia tua no? Facciamo 50 e 50. Non ha senso lamentarsi. Se sto con te volontariamente son cazzi miei. Altrimenti ti lascio. Così stan le cose.
In che senso dell'amante non ci si deve curare?


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao.... come va?



hem...paura.
Ho fatto qualcosa?
Sei bad?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Però è vero che ci sono delle cose da temere forse ancora di più, e cioè, secondo me: le cose che lui fa con l'amante e non  con te, le zone di intimità che vengono violate e ribaltate, per cui una donna che si conosce da un decimo o un ventesimo del tempo improvvisamente condivide col consorte dell'altre cose che la partner ufficiale non ha.
> E quindi: quando l'amante ha accesso ai segreti più intimi della "concorrente" e magari i due insieme sbeffeggiano la moglie su cose che in teoria nessuno dovrebbe sapere; quando il marito è un muro muto con la moglie, mentre con l'amante sviscera ogni singolo pensiero-emozione-paura e le chiede consigli e illuminazioni laddove invece l'opinione della partner non è considerata; quando il marito scopa la moglie e intanto segretamente pensa che l'amante lo fa molto meglio, e pensa a lei per distrarsi mentre si contorce fra le cosce della quasi ignara partner; quando la moglie sono cinque anni che chiede di andare al mare-a ballare-a mangiare fuori o quant'altro e le viene risposto che a lui non va-interessa-piace, salvo poi scoprire che queste cose, invece, con l'amante vengono fatte con entusiasmo e magari è proprio lui che le propone...ecco queste, per esempio, potrebbero eventualmente essere cose più fastidiose o spaventevoli dell'aspetto fisico. Dico io.


E' proprio quello che volevo intendere... ma ovvio che quando se la si vuole raccontare si pensa a cazzate del tipo la purezza del cuore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hem...paura.
> Ho fatto qualcosa?
> Sei bad?


:rotfl::rotfl: no, era Sbri che voleva fare due chiacchere... insonnia


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Salve a te ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci si deve curare dell'amante perchè il tradimento è un problema della coppia. Che lui/lei ci abbia traditi con un essere figo da paura o con una persona non particolarmente attraente non sposta nulla. E di quello che fanno i due amanti... è solo la parte del traditore che ci deve interessare. E se, nel tradimento, ci sono sfaccettature particolarmente umilianti e dolorose... dobbiamo valutarle per il danno arrecato a noi, quello che ci è venuto a mancare a causa del tradimento. Su quello è utile concentrarsi secondo me, il resto... è inutile autolesionismo. Gli amanti stanno assieme per fare sesso e darsi reciproca gioia, divertirsi... altrimenti il tutto non avrebbe senso, bisogna partire da questo assunto. Per il resto... le persone nel tempo cambiano... e cambiamo anche noi: dalle mie parti si dice che quando la strada è lunga anche una paglia pesa, a significare che, nel vivere la quotidianità con tutte le difficoltà che implica, i lati che non avevamo colto all'inizio o che ci erano sembrati insignificanti... possono diventare un macigno.  E un conto è un fidanzato... un conto è un marito.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ci si deve curare dell'amante perchè il tradimento è un problema della coppia. Che lui/lei ci abbia traditi con un essere figo da paura o con una persona non particolarmente attraente non sposta nulla. E di quello che fanno i due amanti... è solo la parte del traditore che ci deve interessare. E se, nel tradimento, ci sono sfaccettature particolarmente umilianti e dolorose... dobbiamo valutarle per il danno arrecato a noi, quello che ci è venuto a mancare a causa del tradimento. Su quello è utile concentrarsi secondo me, il resto... è inutile autolesionismo. Gli amanti stanno assieme per fare sesso e darsi reciproca gioia, divertirsi... altrimenti il tutto non avrebbe senso, bisogna partire da questo assunto. Per il resto... le persone nel tempo cambiano... e cambiamo anche noi: dalle mie parti si dice che quando la strada è lunga anche una paglia pesa, a significare che, nel vivere la quotidianità con tutte le difficoltà che implica, i lati che non avevamo colto all'inizio o che ci erano sembrati insignificanti... possono diventare un macigno.  E un conto è un fidanzato... un conto è un marito.[/QUTE]
> 
> In effetti sapere che la propria intimita' è stata condivisa con qualcuno che la spiattella ad un estraneao e magari ne fa anche oggetto di critiche o peggio di scherno equivale a sentirsi come i troiani quando gli achei sbucarono dal cavallo .... Sei senza difese.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

L7;988018
In effetti sapere che la propria intimita' è stata condivisa con qualcuno che la spiattella ad un estraneao e magari ne fa anche oggetto di critiche o peggio di scherno equivale a sentirsi come i troiani quando gli achei sbucarono dal cavallo .... Sei senza difese.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> è proprio un tradimento nel tradimento...


----------



## Hellseven (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è proprio un tradimento nel tradimento...


Sai il tradimento è un poco come la guerra o altre situazioni limite tipo disastri naturali. Le persone possono dare il peggio o il meglio di se stesse a seconda della loro vera natura. Se proprio si deve, si potrebbe tradire cercando di non fare male al tradito. Ma molti tradiscono con odio, per rivalsa, imputando al tradito la propria insoddisfazione. Spesso lo fanno per trovare una motivazione al loro comportamento. Non è' facile ammettere: tradisco perché mi piace e gli altri non c'entrano nulla con questa mia scelta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sai il tradimento è un poco come la guerra o altre situazioni limite tipo disastri naturali. Le persone possono dare il peggio o il meglio di se stesse a seconda della loro vera natura. Se proprio si deve, si potrebbe tradire cercando di non fare male al tradito. Ma molti tradiscono con odio, per rivalsa, imputando al tradito la propria insoddisfazione. Spesso lo fanno per trovare una motivazione al loro comportamento. Non è' facile ammettere: tradisco perché mi piace e gli altri non c'entrano nulla con questa mia scelta.


AHIA. Feci questo discorso tempo fa e fui lapidata dai traditori... vediamo a te che succede.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHIA. Feci questo discorso tempo fa e fui lapidata dai traditori... vediamo a te che succede.:mrgreen:


Prima della lapidazione tengo a precisare una cosa, non di poco importanza.
Non ho inteso dire NON SI DEVE TRADIRE (non ne avrei la presunzione e neppure sarei onesto con me stesso) ho inteso dire che quando lo si fa bisognerebbe farlo con "tatto", senza spirito di rivalsa o vendetta che portano a gettare discredito sul proprio coniuge o compagno.
Insomma non entro nel merito se tradire sia giusto o meno sempre o in alcune circostanze: dico solo NON E' GIUSTO FARLO PER FERIRE IL TRADITO.
Su questo sono fermo.


----------



## Fabio74 (7 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E direi! E' la durata media dell'innamoramento acuto, dai 3 ai 6 mesi!


a volte però è ciclico...una specie di andamento sinusoidale. Alti e bassi insomma nel tempo.


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni dal tradimento di mio marito.
> Credevo di farcela, ma mi sono sopravvalutata.
> Non si dimentica un bel niente. Il ricordo è sempre vivo e desto. La consapevolezza che è successo è sempre lì.
> Ho pianto per due anni. Il terzo ho incominciato a piangere un po' meno.
> ...


Non esiste un metro di valutazione; ogni storia è fine a se stessa. L'unica domanda che devi porti è quanto sei disposta a dimenticare per l'amore che dici di riporre in lui nonostante tutto e per quanto ritieni la fiducia possa essere recuperabile. 
Non curarti delle sue parole, delle sue giustificazioni, del suo rimorso, sincero od ipocrita che sia. E soprattutto non curarti del _prete _di turno che invita al perdono incondizionato così come fino a non molti decenni fa invitavano a chiudere gli occhi e tacere quelle donne i cui mariti _battezzavano _la servetta di turno.

Non è al *suo *punto di vista né a quello della sua ex amante che devi guardare. Bendati e guarda in te stessa. 

Dimenticare perché è l'unico mezzo che ti consentirà di lenire giorno dopo giorno il tuo dolore, il tuo rancore, il tuo disprezzo. Più tempo passerà più l'amore che dici di avere prevarrà lasciando che soltanto di tanto in tanto quel doloroso ricordo emerga; perché tornerà ma sarà come il ricordo di una brutta malattia, di un lutto lontano nel tempo: gestibile per il bene del tuo stesso amore e quindi per il bene di entrambi.

Non c'è un metro né valgono altrui esempi né la metrica del tempo. Solo questo. 
Sei in grado di fare quanto sopra?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non esiste un metro di valutazione; ogni storia è fine a se stessa. L'unica domanda che devi porti è quanto sei disposta a dimenticare per l'amore che dici di riporre in lui nonostante tutto e per quanto ritieni la fiducia possa essere recuperabile.
> Non curarti delle sue parole, delle sue giustificazioni, del suo rimorso, sincero od ipocrita che sia. E soprattutto non curarti del _prete _di turno che invita al perdono incondizionato così come fino a non molti decenni fa invitavano a chiudere gli occhi e tacere quelle donne i cui mariti _battezzavano _la servetta di turno.
> 
> Non è al *suo *punto di vista né a quello della sua ex amante che devi guardare. Bendati e guarda in te stessa.
> ...


lei questo non lo può sapere, può solo provarci


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei questo non lo può sapere, può solo provarci


Certamente. La mia più che retorica era serendipità un po' _pelosa_​...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Certamente. La mia più che retorica era serendipità un po' _pelosa_​...


hai sempre la moto?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

che c'entra però la  serendipità ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che c'entra però la serendipità ?


me lo stavo chiedendo anche io...


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai sempre la moto?


Ovviamente. Sono solito pensare che mi costa più la moto che l'amante anche se *solo *​in questo caso le sono fedele da oltre sette anni e non ci sarà crisi del settimo.


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo stavo chiedendo anche io...


Pelosa. Mi pare fosse associato al sostantivo che vi risulta anomalo.

Supponiamo che si vogliano eliminare dalle strade le auto perché ci sono troppi incidenti stradali ma non si possa dire esplicitamente che è vietato possedere un'auto, produrla, comprarla (quanto per inciso accadeva fino a non molto tempo fa in URSS).
Allora il lungimirante legislatore cosa fa? Visto che il mal di schiena è una piaga sociale ed il SSN ogni anno butta miliardi per curarlo addossa la causa principale ai sedili delle automobili imponendo a fabbricanti e possessori di spendere una quantità ineconomica di soldi per adeguare i sedili alle normative fino a ridurre drasticamente ed ovviamente il parco circolante.

Tutto questo in nome della lotta al mal di schiena, mica alle auto _assassine._

E' più chiaro ora?

PS) e per inciso alcuni nostri governanti hanno recentemente approvato degli emendamenti con la stessa finezza d'intelletto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Pelosa. Mi pare fosse associato al sostantivo che vi risulta anomalo.
> 
> Supponiamo che si vogliano eliminare dalle strade le auto perché ci sono troppi incidenti stradali ma non si possa dire esplicitamente che è vietato possedere un'auto, produrla, comprarla (quanto per inciso accadeva fino a non molto tempo fa in URSS).
> Allora il lungimirante legislatore cosa fa? Visto che il mal di schiena è una piaga sociale ed il SSN ogni anno butta miliardi per curarlo addossa la causa principale ai sedili delle automobili imponendo a fabbricanti e possessori di spendere una quantità ineconomica di soldi per adeguare i sedili alle normative fino a ridurre drasticamente ed ovviamente il parco circolante.
> ...


no... se non mi ricordo male il significato di serenidipità è l'imbattersi casualmente in una cosa mentre si è alla ricerca di un'altra: non ho capito cosa stessi cercando tu... e cosa invece tu abbia trovato.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... se non mi ricordo male il significato di serenidipità è l'imbattersi casualmente in una cosa mentre si è alla ricerca di un'altra: non ho capito cosa stessi cercando tu... e cosa invece tu abbia trovato.


la mia impressione è che abbia voluto piazzare questo elegante neologismo per fare colpo.tu lo sapevi, sinceramente io ho dovuto cercare


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che abbia voluto piazzare questo elegante neologismo per fare colpo.tu lo sapevi, sinceramente io ho dovuto cercare


... ricordi di laboratorio...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ricordi di laboratorio...


e sei pure più giovane...non so, sai se mi sei più tanto simpatica come prima:unhappy:


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che abbia voluto piazzare questo elegante neologismo per fare colpo.tu lo sapevi, sinceramente io ho dovuto cercare


E infatti hai chiesto per prima cosa c'entrasse, spero non prima d'esserti documentata. 

E se ora tornassi sulla tua osservazione alla mia domanda "lei non può saperlo" dovresti essere in grado di capire che il mio non voleva essere _far colpo _(non fatemi ripetere quanto ho già detto, non devo vendere nulla qui dentro) ma, visto che mi si è accusato anche di fare un baffo a Monsieur De La Palice, una lapalissiana associazione di idee. Lei non può saperlo ma soltanto cercando potrà scoprire proprio quanto non s'aspetta di trovare in se stessa...e ribadisco _pelosamente_.

E ora non chiedetemi cosa c'entri col neologismo perché a questo punto potrei trovarmi senza risposte o meglio, senza tempo sufficiente per spiegarvelo (ho pensato a lungo se mettere un'_emoticon_...lascio a voi decidere quale avrebbe potuto essere)


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> E infatti hai chiesto per prima cosa c'entrasse, *spero non prima d'esserti documentata.
> *
> E se ora tornassi sulla tua osservazione alla mia domanda "lei non può saperlo" dovresti essere in grado di capire che il mio non voleva essere _far colpo _(non fatemi ripetere quanto ho già detto, non devo vendere nulla qui dentro) ma, visto che mi si è accusato anche di fare un baffo a Monsieur De La Palice, una lapalissiana associazione di idee. Lei non può saperlo ma soltanto cercando potrà scoprire proprio quanto non s'aspetta di trovare in se stessa...e ribadisco _pelosamente_.


ovvio.
e ancora non ho mica capito, convengo di non essere brillantissima


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

che poi mi pare di quelle parole... serendipità ...che non riesci a pronunciare senza sputare al malcapitato che hai d'avanti .credo che ne farò sfoggio giusto solo nel forum


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> e ancora non ho mica capito, convengo di non essere brillantissima


maro' Mine'...

Allegra deve sperare di avere culo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi mi pare di quelle parole... serenidipità ...che non riesci a pronunciare senza sputare al malcapitato che hai d'avanti .credo che ne farò sfoggio giusto solo nel forum


però avvisaioggia:


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi mi pare di quelle parole... serenidipità ...che non riesci a pronunciare senza sputare al malcapitato che hai d'avanti .credo che ne farò sfoggio giusto solo nel forum


Saggia decisione. La mia stessa. 
Credo che questa possa essere forse la quinta volta in cui m'è venuto in mente questo termine. E anche se le faccine mi fanno un po' ridicolo la metto lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

un momento....ma è sbagliato si scrive così:Il termine *serendipità* è un neologismo[SUP][1][/SUP] indicante la sensazione che si prova quando si scopre una cosa non cercata e imprevista mentre se ne sta cercando un'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' Mine'...
> 
> Allegra deve sperare di avere culo...
> 
> ahahahah


sostanzialmente... in questo consiste una serenidipità pelosa (che, tra sostantivo ed aggettivo è veramente orribile a leggersi:unhappy


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

se devi fare sfoggio fallo giusto, perply


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Non ho letto nulla, volevo soltanto sottolineare come il termine "serendipità" non si possa leggere nè tantomeno sentire tanto quanto "emozionale" ed altri neo-inglesismi d'accatto di noialtri popolo di stronzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento....ma è sbagliato si scrive così:Il termine *serendipità* è un neologismo[SUP][1][/SUP] indicante la sensazione che si prova quando si scopre una cosa non cercata e imprevista mentre se ne sta cercando un'altra.


va beh... ma tu in un sostantivo orrido tal qual'è... mi vai pure a ispezionare le vocali?


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh... ma tu in un sostantivo orrido tal qual'è... mi vai pure a ispezionare le vocali?


Hai seri problemi d'apostrofo, o meglio in tal caso, di elisione. *Qual è* non vuole MAI elisione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Hai seri problemi d'apostrofo, o meglio in tal caso, di elisione. *Qual è* non vuole MAI elisione.


... ci sono tante cose che non dovrebbero essere mai sottoposte ad elisione....


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ci sono tante cose che non dovrebbero essere mai sottoposte ad elisione....



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ci sono tante cose che non dovrebbero essere mai sottoposte ad elisione....


Lorena Bobbitt docet...

ahahahah


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla, volevo soltanto sottolineare come il termine "serendipità" non si possa leggere nè tantomeno sentire tanto quanto "emozionale" ed altri neo-inglesismi d'accatto di noialtri popolo di stronzi.


Se il termine non c'è o è difficilmente applicabile i neologismi sono bene accetti. Prova a tradurre in una sola parola quanto si voleva esprimere? 

Mal sopporto invece quanti continuano ad usare neologismi al posto di esistenti vocaboli nostrani; emozionale non mi risulta essere un neologismo, men che mai di matrice anglosassone. Personalmente non sopporto _scannerizzare_ tanto quanto quelli che sono soliti mettere l'avverbio _assolutamente _prima di un "sì" o di un "no", derivando dall'anglosassone _absolutely _in risposta a domande che già prevedono la negazione o l'affermazione.

La chiudo qui però perché per i miei gusti siamo andati ben oltre il contenuto del post.


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento....ma è sbagliato si scrive così:Il termine *serendipità* è un neologismo[SUP][1][/SUP] indicante la sensazione che si prova quando si scopre una cosa non cercata e imprevista mentre se ne sta cercando un'altra.


Era giusto infatti com'era stato scritto e ripreso. Non mi ero neanche accorto che Sbriciolata per refuso avesse immesso una "i". Poco male non trovi?


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento....ma è sbagliato si scrive così:Il termine *serendipità* è un neologismo[SUP][1][/SUP] indicante la sensazione che si prova quando si scopre una cosa non cercata e imprevista mentre se ne sta cercando un'altra.


Era giusto infatti com'era stato scritto e ripreso. Non mi ero neanche accorto che Sbriciolata per refuso avesse immesso una "i". Poco male non trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Era giusto infatti com'era stato scritto e ripreso. Non mi ero neanche accorto che Sbriciolata per refuso avesse immesso una "i". Poco male non trovi?


l'hai postato due volte per ribadire che il refuso era mio?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Se il termine non c'è o è difficilmente applicabile i neologismi sono bene accetti. Prova a tradurre in una sola parola quanto si voleva esprimere?
> 
> Mal sopporto invece quanti continuano ad usare neologismi al posto di esistenti vocaboli nostrani; emozionale non mi risulta essere un neologismo, men che mai di matrice anglosassone. Personalmente non sopporto _scannerizzare_ tanto quanto quelli che sono soliti mettere l'avverbio _assolutamente _prima di un "sì" o di un "no", derivando dall'anglosassone _absolutely _in risposta a domande che già prevedono la negazione o l'affermazione.
> 
> La chiudo qui però perché per i miei gusti siamo andati ben oltre il contenuto del post.


Emozionale viene dall'inglese emotional, molto semplicemente. Il termine emotivo rende molto meglio. Ma comunque. Il punto è che se ti vanti di saper scrivere bene e poi usi qualche neologismo per evitarti di scrivere, bè, è un po' come ammettere di avere la carrozzeria di una Ferrari ed il motore di una Bianchina.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Era giusto infatti com'era stato scritto e ripreso. Non mi ero neanche accorto che Sbriciolata per refuso avesse immesso una "i". Poco male non trovi?


mmm ma tu non te ne eri accorto attento come sei...ciò significa che era un termine un po' sconosciuto pure per te, e siamo sempre in attesa di capirne il significato nel contesto.qual è?
ma hai ragione, non è mica importante ai fini del thread


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Lorena Bobbitt docet...
> 
> ahahahah


pensavo più a Sisto V....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

doppio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Era giusto infatti com'era stato scritto e ripreso. Non mi ero neanche accorto che Sbriciolata per refuso avesse immesso una "i". Poco male non trovi?


Ti dirò che trovo questa simpatia anglosassone peggio della sabbia nelle mutande


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Emozionale viene dall'inglese emotional, molto semplicemente. Il termine emotivo rende molto meglio. Ma comunque. Il punto è che se ti vanti di saper scrivere bene e poi usi qualche neologismo per evitarti di scrivere, bè, è un po' come ammettere di avere la carrozzeria di una Ferrari ed il motore di una Bianchina.


Avevo scritto che avrei chiuso ma mi sento in dovere di correggere ulteriormente il tuo secondo intervento, fuori tema quanto il primo.

Pur avendo spesso nel linguaggio comune ruolo alterno ad "emotivo" il termine "emozionale" ha invece la stessa radice fonetica di parole come "sensazionale", "eccezionale" ed è legato al concetto del "appartenere a", "derivare da". E' caso mai l'inglese che ne ha derivato l'uso visto che lo usa anche come sinonimo di "emotivo" tanto più che non c'è storia tra la ricchezza della nostra lingua paragonata a quella inglese. In psicologia e psicoterapia poi "emotivo" ed "emozionale" sono usati diversamente. 


Anche la critica mossa all'uso dei neologismi in sostituzione ad periodi, frasi, perifrasi o parafrasi qualsiasi sia il loro scopo mi pare altrettanto fuori luogo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Avevo scritto che avrei chiuso ma mi sento in dovere di correggere ulteriormente la tua presa di posizione, fuori luogo anche stavolta.
> 
> Pur avendo spesso nel linguaggio comune ruolo alterno ad "emotivo" il termine "emozionale" ha invece la stessa radice fonetica di parole come "sensazionale", "eccezionale" ed è legato al concetto del "appartenere a", "derivare da". E' caso mai l'inglese che ne ha derivato l'uso visto che lo usa anche come sinonimo di "emotivo". In psicologia e psicoterapia poi "emotivo" ed "emozionale" sono usati diversamente.
> 
> ...


Ah? Strano che tu ti senta in dovere. Chissà come mai.
No no. E' uno uso italiota del tutto stupido quello che facciamo nell'italianizzare emotional in emozionale. Infatti, è ancora più stupido prendendo per buono quello che hai scritto, cioè che gli anglosassoni non abbiano un corrispettivo della parola "emotivo", mentre noi prendiamo ad usarne una loro, al posto di un vocabolo nostro che funziona benissimo così com'è. Pensa tu che geniacci.
Senza contare che qui non stiamo parlando nè di psicologia, nè tantomeno di psicoterapia.
Detto questo, cosa è o non è fuori luogo non è realmente affar tuo. Specie in un forum piuttosto libero da moderazione come questo. Anche perchè non stavo parlando in generale, sull'uso dei neologismi. Parlavo a te, e di te. Se è questo che reputi fuori luogo, puoi anche prendere baracca e burattini a trasferirti da un'altra parte, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Tr@deUp (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah? Strano che tu ti senta in dovere. Chissà come mai.
> No no. E' uno uso italiota del tutto stupido quello che facciamo nell'italianizzare emotional in emozionale. Infatti, è ancora più stupido prendendo per buono quello che hai scritto, cioè che gli anglosassoni non abbiano un corrispettivo della parola "emotivo", mentre noi prendiamo ad usarne una loro, al posto di un vocabolo nostro che funziona benissimo così com'è. Pensa tu che geniacci.
> Senza contare che qui non stiamo parlando nè di psicologia, nè tantomeno di psicoterapia.
> Detto questo, cosa è o non è fuori luogo non è realmente affar tuo. Specie in un forum piuttosto libero da moderazione come questo. Anche perchè non stavo parlando in generale, sull'uso dei neologismi. Parlavo a te, e di te. Se è questo che reputi fuori luogo, puoi anche prendere baracca e burattini a trasferirti da un'altra parte, per quanto mi riguarda.


Forum libero? Bene, anche di dire quanto ritengo sia fuori luogo e chi. Sul trasferirsi altrove usato nel virtuale è altrettanto...fuori luogo. Da come reagisci ho colto nel segno.

Non hai neanche letto bene. Mai scritto che in inglese non c'è la parola "emotivo" ma che usano "emotional" al posto di entrambe le nostre. Ho anche precisato che nell'uso italiano comune vengono, anche se impropriamente, usate come sinonimi. Le due parole hanno ed indicano comunque cose completamente diverse, esattamente come sensitivo e sensazionale, direttivo e direzionale...radice fonetica comune ma significati diversi. 

Mi pare abbastanza chiaro che abbia capito fin dall'inizio che il tuo voleva essere un dialogo. E le mie risposte sono sempre state indirizzate esclusivamente a te.

E stavolta chiudo qui. Anche se avessi tempo per spiegartelo comunque sarebbe tempo perso.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Forum libero? Bene, anche di dire quanto ritengo sia fuori luogo e chi. Sul trasferirsi altrove usato nel virtuale è altrettanto...fuori luogo. Da come reagisci ho colto nel segno.
> 
> Non hai neanche letto bene. Mai scritto che in inglese non c'è la parola "emotivo" ma che usano "emotional" al posto di entrambe le nostre. Ho anche precisato che nell'uso italiano comune vengono, anche se impropriamente, usate come sinonimi. Le due parole hanno ed indicano comunque cose completamente diverse, esattamente come sensitivo e sensazionale, direttivo e direzionale...radice fonetica comune ma significati diversi.
> 
> ...



Guarda, sarò rapido: 

No guarda, emotivo lo traducono con emotional. In inglese non c'è, non lo dici tu ma lo dico io. Punto. Secondariamente emotivo ed emozionale, in italiano, indicano esattamente la stessa cosa, sbagliando. Perchè "emozionale" è un parola che abbiamo portato di peso da un altro linguaggio e quand'anche grammaticalmente parlando rientrasse nel nostro idioma, l'uso che ne facciamo è quello che ne fanno gli inglesi. E ciò è male e contribuisce all'impoverimento della nostra lingua. Non è difficile, magari ci arrivi.
Trasferirsi altrove non è tanto fuori luogo, considerando che altrove, virtualmente parlando, è quasi infinito. Puoi andare ovunque, se ritieni che qui si sia fuori luogo. Nessuno ti trattiene. Vai pure.
Ah, il mio non è un dialogo, ti sto dando giusto un'infarinata di buone maniere. Sono un mecenate, dopotutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Avevo scritto che avrei chiuso ma mi sento in dovere di correggere ulteriormente il tuo secondo intervento, fuori tema quanto il primo.
> 
> Pur avendo spesso nel linguaggio comune ruolo alterno ad "emotivo" il termine "emozionale" *ha invece la stessa radice fonetica *di parole come "sensazionale", "eccezionale" ed è legato al concetto del "appartenere a", "derivare da". E' caso mai l'inglese che ne ha derivato l'uso visto che lo usa anche come sinonimo di "emotivo" tanto più che non c'è storia tra la ricchezza della nostra lingua paragonata a quella inglese. In psicologia e psicoterapia poi "emotivo" ed "emozionale" sono usati diversamente.
> 
> ...





ma qui mi sembra che si parli di SUFFISSI non di radici


----------

